# The Prog Appreciation Thread



## maestro267

A place to discuss, I think, the rock music genre that comes closest to classical, progressive rock.

Any types of prog can count. It is currently my favourite non-classical music. Bands I like at the moment include Dream Theater, Transatlantic, Porupine Tree and The Flower Kings.

Any bands/artists you like (either from the golden age or more modern groups)?


----------



## Glaliraha

Progressive music is my favourite kind of music to listen to.

My favourite progressive bands are Tool, Opeth and Pink Floyd. I also enjoy the music of bands such as Porcupine Tree and King Crimson, but those three are the main three. The members of those three bands are geniuses, as far as I'm concerned.

Tool ~ *Stinkfist*





Opeth ~ *Death Whispered A Lullaby*





Pink Floyd ~ *Dogs*





I am not a fan of Dream Theater, however. I find them to be pretentious and shallow.


----------



## Aramis

I was into progressive stuff some time ago and I can say that I have quite wide knowledge on this subject.

King Crimson was the first group I listened to, then came Van Der Graaf Generator, Emerson Lake & Palmer, Jethro Tull, bla bla bla. These are gropus for progressive newbies. Okay, Dream Theater is the real crap for total newbies, but I'm talking about real league now.

The real thing are bands from Centerbury Scene; Soft Machine, Gong (!), Henry Cow.

And, of course... Magma. *Mekanïk Destruktïw Kommandöh*

There is also krautrock (Faust, Can, Kraftwerk) and total freaks like Captain Beefheart or Zappa.

Focus, Gentle Giant, Camel, these are nice bands as well, but why would one listen to something like Camel's Snoow Goose if he can listen to classical program music?


----------



## maestro267

> I am not a fan of Dream Theater, however. I find them to be pretentious and shallow.


But you gotta admit they are brilliant on their respective instruments.


----------



## Glaliraha

maestro267 said:


> But you gotta admit they are brilliant on their respective instruments.


Yes, of course. I wonder what it would be like if someone like Philip Glass composed music for them to perform? It'd be quite amazing, I think.


----------



## ghostViolin

It's prog metal for me. 

No one should blame DT for being a band for total newbies to get into into prog but they've been around for 20 years and with such amount of experience under their belts, it is pretentious to say that DT has not to some extent influenced many of today's prog metal acts.

Some of the bands I've listened to:
Seventh Wonder, Circus Maximus, Beyond Twilight, Alhambra (Japanese - great band!), Threshold, Dark Water, Anubis Gate, ZeroHour, Ayreon, Psychotic Waltz, Prototype, Elegy and of course Nevermore.


----------



## Weston

I'm a prog fan from way back when it was in its hey day. I got to see Yes, Tull, ELP, Rush and so forth in their prime. You don't really want to get me started on prog. It's the first music I grasped outside of classical - but as you say it's pretty close to classical, just a lot louder.

It would bore you to list all my favorites, but suffice to say it's all the usual big name classic groups, plus a lot of more obscure groups I'll post a link to when I get home.

Prog is forever! Thanks for this thread.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Thanks: 




Another band I will have to get through (whole three months to listen to about 20 bands, lol).


----------



## Petwhac

I saw quite a few of the legendary prog bands in the 70s. YES, ELP, GENESIS, FLOYD, ZAPPA ( never considered him prog- bit too unclassifiable) KING CRIMSON.

I recently heard Yes's 'Close to the Edge' again and thought there were some great things going on musically.
For me, what lets it down now are the silly pretentious lyrics ( except FLOYD and ZAPPA).
Still, for someone who was looking for more than the usual '3 chord trick' pop/ rock song- at the time, it was great.
Now of course ,I appreciate a good '3 chord trick' pop/rock song too.

Thing is , Prog is really no closer to 'classical' than a well constructed pop song. Something that is long and complex and has lots of 'bits' is just playing at being like classical.

Full of interesting music and sounds though it was.


----------



## jurianbai

Dream Theater - Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulance I-Overture (SCORE)






this at least done in orchestra version.


----------



## Earthling

When I was a teenager I was into Yes, ELP (shudder!), Genesis, King Crimson, Rush, Marillion, and a few other bands (Pink Floyd, which I do like, I've never really understood why they were considered "prog rock"). Of those bands, I still like much of Pink Floyd and King Crimson (the 73-74 period and their bizarre 80s incarnation with Adrian Belew), and that's about it.

The rest I can't stomach anymore-- the notion that _complexity = musical substance _is not always necessarily true. Sometimes a simple three minute pop song can say more than a sprawling 20 minute rock song (usually with sub-par lyrics). It doesn't impress me anymore that a rock band can superficially imitate certain elements of classical music-- I'd rather listen to the real thing. I'm probably more sympathetic to more strongly jazz-influenced than classical-influenced prog rock now that I think about it (I'd prefer Patrick Moraz on Yes' Relayer to anything of Rick Wakeman)-- the connection to rock seems to make a bit more natural to me. But generally playing lots of complex changing time signatures really fast only impresses me in terms of novelty. I'd much rather listen to Patti Smith belt out "Gloria" or get depressed with Joy Division-- not good musicians regarding technique, but lots off passion. That's just me.

I suppose they wouldn't be considered "prog rock" _per se _but Mogwai and Sigur Ros are two interesting bands I've enjoyed. Sigur Ros sometimes shares Pink Floyd's often slow emotional buildup (ala _Echoes_, _Shine On You Crazy Diamond_, _Dogs_). They remind me (to a very limited extent) of Yes-- not for the obvious reason (Jonsi's voice), but the sort of optimism that seems to shine through much of their earlier music.


----------



## Weston

Petwhac said:


> For me, what lets it down now are the silly pretentious lyrics ( except FLOYD and ZAPPA).


Right - no pretentious lyrics in classical music whatsoever. No siree!


----------



## The Cosmos

Prog Lyrics - Uhh, oh, wait wait wait.........God damn, I cant remember a thing .

I'm not much of a 'lyrics interpretation' person (except for a select few artists) and voice = another instrument! Point being - most don't care about the deep hidden unconscious inner meaning when it comes to prog!

Anyways, my contribution to this thread is a weird one:

Tracks which I find progressive from artists who wouldn't associate themselves with prog (wow, that's a long one ):

*Davie Bowie* - _Station to Station_ - Possibly one of the greatest song ever recorded!





*The Meters *- _It Ain't No Use_ - 12 minutes long funky track!





*Roxy Music* - _The Bogus Man_ - Too hypnotic!





*Spiritualized* - _Cop Shoot Cop_ - If Mr. J. Spaceman hasn't gone over the edge yet, then this track would certainly prove otherwise!




 (part 1)




 (part 2)

I do listen to the occasional 70s/early 80s prog band every now and then, depending on my mood. (mostly psychedelic stuff - hawkwind, can, krautrock etc.)


----------



## Petwhac

Weston said:


> Right - no pretentious lyrics in classical music whatsoever. No siree!


What's that got to do with it?


----------



## Guest

I reckon this needs a bump.


----------



## Guest

OK here's my sales pitch for Gösta Berlings Saga.

They are a four piece instrumental band, from Sweden. The main instruments are Fender Rhodes, guitar, bass and drums. They frequently augment with others too: such as saw, glockenspiel, celeste, Mellotron, cello, French horn, bass harmonica....

So far they have released three marvellous albums which I unreservedly recommend any fan of "experimental" rock to investigate. Their latest is on Cuneiform Records.

I tend to just play the albums without regard to titles so it's a bit hard to select for first hearing but maybe...






...something longer...






I love their music and I hope you enjoy it too...:tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager

Because I'm something of an old fart. I tend not to be too keen on a lot of the 'neo-prog' out there. I find it either too derivative (pale imitations of bands that have done it before and better) or too dependent on pure technical ability and lacking in musical depth. So, which are my favoured Prog bands?

Affinity
Camel
Caravan
Genesis
Gentle Giant
Gryphon
Peter Hammill
Happy the Man
Jethro Tull
King Crimson
The Nice
Pink Floyd
Premiata Forneria Marconi
Riverside
Stackridge
Supertramp
Traffic (if you count them as Prog)
U.K.
Yes


----------



## Guest

Nice list, I had the good fortune to see several of them (including UK, when they were a four piece).


----------



## Morimur

Glaliraha said:


> I am not a fan of Dream Theater, however. I find them to be pretentious and shallow.


I am not a fan either but one could easily hurl the very same accusation at Tool, Opeth and Pink Floyd. At least Floyd wrote some good pop tunes.


----------



## Delicious Manager

dogen said:


> Nice list, I had the good fortune to see several of them (including UK, when they were a four piece).


Was that Bruford, Holdsworth, Jobson and Wetton?


----------



## Delicious Manager

Morimur said:


> I am not a fan either but one could easily hurl the very same accusation at Tool, Opeth and Pink Floyd. At least Floyd wrote some good pop tunes.


Pink Floyd shallow? Have you read Roger Waters' lyrics?


----------



## Morimur

Delicious Manager said:


> Pink Floyd shallow? Have you read Roger Waters' lyrics?


Let's not pretend that Waters is Samuel Beckett. You'd like an example of a good lyricist? Leonard Cohen is your man.


----------



## Guest

Delicious Manager said:


> Was that Bruford, Holdsworth, Jobson and Wetton?


It was indeed; at Keele University!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Delicious Manager said:


> Because I'm something of an old fart. I tend not to be too keen on a lot of the 'neo-prog' out there. I find it either too derivative (pale imitations of bands that have done it before and better) or too dependent on pure technical ability and lacking in musical depth. So, which are my favoured Prog bands?
> 
> Affinity
> Camel
> Caravan
> Genesis
> Gentle Giant
> Gryphon
> Peter Hammill
> Happy the Man
> Jethro Tull
> King Crimson
> The Nice
> Pink Floyd
> Premiata Forneria Marconi
> Riverside
> *Stackridge*
> Supertramp
> Traffic (if you count them as Prog)
> U.K.
> Yes


Stackridge! A fine band. Prog? I suppose they could be.

I was listening to Teatime on Youtube the other day.


----------



## starthrower

I've been enjoying this ambitious 2 disc set. You can listen to the entire album here.
http://axonneuron.bandcamp.com/album/metamorphosis-2


----------



## Delicious Manager

Morimur said:


> Let's not pretend that Waters is Samuel Beckett. You'd like an example of a good lyricist? Leonard Cohen is your man.


Samuel Beckett he's not (nor does he pretend to be) and he's a bit obsessed by lists, but shallow? I don't think so.


----------



## Delicious Manager

dogen said:


> It was indeed; at Keele University!


Sounds like we were at uni at exactly the same time (1976-79 for me). I was at the UEA in Norwich and they had some good bands there too.


----------



## regenmusic

Prog Rock has been a somewhat mixed blessing for me. I went the usual course for people of my generation (I'm 52). I followed Fripp and Eno and went into the more New Wave thing around 1979, I had already been exposed to about 15 prog bands by that time (PFM, VDGG, etc.). I also was into classical and was composing "classical" since about 10, and then I had these "Prog Gods" kind of haunt me, is my music like this slick commercially appealing music?? It was an unnatural standard because I outgrew the rock paradigm (as a lot of rockers would say they have as well, like Wire). But, I went through a book writing intensive in the last 10 years and focused on that more than music, and to communicate with others while I worked at home, I visited prog boards occasionally and kind of lost my musical self a tiny bit. 

At least Prog helped me overcome the other style of music which I don't like, that is, the Industrial flavored bands. I had an early exposure to this in 1983-1985, had a well received Industrial flavored Toccata for synthesizer called "After the Crayon Rains" that two German labels wanted to release (my act wasn't together then and let it fall through the cracks). So, instead of going ooh and ahh to this Industrial music, I basically knew ELP and others were light years ahead of it and Emerson was doing a lot of that kind of stuff live. When I stopped smoking pot, a lot of music lost its appeal, lol. The Prog I like generally is good popular modern music that doesn't have the negative or minimalist (lower case sound, field recording artists) undercurrent. It's good to identify somewhat with it but not too closely.


----------



## Morimur

starthrower said:


> I've been enjoying this ambitious 2 disc set. You can listen to the entire album here.
> http://axonneuron.bandcamp.com/album/metamorphosis-2


Interesting. Don't care much for the tepid vocals though-they should sack the singer.

I really like this...

https://cuneiformrecords.bandcamp.com/album/passing-through-the-wall

...quite 'crimsonesque', except _better_.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I think we should have some Public Foot The Roman in this thread:






from their only album:


----------



## Dr Johnson

And we should also have some Man:






The original of many, many versions.


----------



## Guest

Delicious Manager said:


> Sounds like we were at uni at exactly the same time (1976-79 for me). I was at the UEA in Norwich and they had some good bands there too.


The UK gig wasn't my uni, I was at Manchester 78-81. I had a friend at UEA and worked in Norwich for 2 years. I say "worked", I lived in the Fat Cat.


----------



## Guest

Great gigs at Manchester too! Regarding this thread: when Fripp reformed KC for the first time (Belew, Levin, Bruford) they were called Discipline (at first) and played at the Poly. Magical!!!


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> And we should also have some Man:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original of many, many versions.


O Man! I saw lineup number 264 I think! Great band, and that was one of their best. Is it prog? Who knows...


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

They had many line up changes. I saw them in late 1972. Around the time of Live At The Padget Rooms, Penarth.


----------



## cwarchc

I was really into Hawkwind in my formative years 70's & 80's
Went to see them at the Manchester Apollo.
Worst gig I have ever too
Still like their music though


----------



## cwarchc

Then there was Arthur Brown, prog possibly
My favourite of his. Instantly takes me back to teenage parties, out of my head with my mates playing this, very loud


----------



## Dr Johnson

> I was really into Hawkwind in my formative years 70's & 80's
> Went to see them at the Manchester Apollo.
> Worst gig I have ever too
> Still like their music though


They were headlining one of the days at Reading in 1975. They were very late on stage because Lemmy's motorbike had broken down on the way (allegedly).


----------



## starthrower

Morimur said:


> Interesting. Don't care much for the tepid vocals though-they should sack the singer.


They can't do that. Listening to her is as close as a lot of prog fans get to having sex.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> They can't do that. Listening to her is as close as a lot of prog fans get to having sex.


I'm listening to it now and like it (including the vocals!).

Cheers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> They can't do that. Listening to her is as close as a lot of prog fans get to having sex.


Oh, no - you've got me thinking about Stacia now...


----------



## starthrower

Has anybody listened to Esperanza Spalding's new album? It's quite excellent! I'd call it progessive pop/rock. The material is very strong, and I dig her guitarist, Matt Stevens. This is the first song on the album.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> They can't do that. Listening to her is as close as a lot of prog fans get to having sex.


I listened to "Euclid". Not bad and there is nothing wrong with her voice.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Petwhac said:


> I recently heard Yes's 'Close to the Edge' again and thought there were some great things going on musically.
> For me, what lets it down now are the silly pretentious lyrics.


It might be useful to understand that, particularly in the heady 1970s, Yes's lyrics (nearly always written by lead singer Jon Anderson) were as much about the SOUND they made as they were about the actual meaning. Actually, it's often MORE about the sound than the meaning. So, Anderson used words almost like his musical instrument, playing with timbres, accents, vowel sounds and overall aural effect. The silliness is a by-product of that and needs to be put to the back of one's mind.


----------



## Delicious Manager

dogen said:


> The UK gig wasn't my uni, I was at Manchester 78-81. I had a friend at UEA and worked in Norwich for 2 years. I say "worked", I lived in the Fat Cat.


I spent quite a lot of time at Captain America's, the Louis Marchesi pub and the Maid's Head. I'm sure I also visited the Fat Cat!


----------



## seven four

Delicious Manager said:


> It might be useful to understand that, particularly in the heady 1970s, Yes's lyrics (nearly always written by lead singer Jon Anderson) were as much about the SOUND they made as they were about the actual meaning. Actually, it's often MORE about the sound than the meaning. So, Anderson used words almost like his musical instrument, playing with timbres, accents, vowel sounds and overall aural effect. The silliness is a by-product of that and needs to be put to the back of one's mind.


I like how they didn't make sense most of the time. I can't even find pretentious in there. Quality in senseless Jon Anderson lyrics declined as the '70s became history, as did progrock.


----------



## Strange Magic

U


Delicious Manager said:


> It might be useful to understand that, particularly in the heady 1970s, Yes's lyrics (nearly always written by lead singer Jon Anderson) were as much about the SOUND they made as they were about the actual meaning. Actually, it's often MORE about the sound than the meaning. So, Anderson used words almost like his musical instrument, playing with timbres, accents, vowel sounds and overall aural effect. The silliness is a by-product of that and needs to be put to the back of one's mind.


Very astute observation. In rock and pop, decipherable, comprehensible, clearly-articulated, meaningful lyrics are icing on the cake; it's the music that first seizes and then holds the imagination. Often, if or when one bothers to read the lyrics, one is either totally disappointed, utterly confused, or delighted, but the music continues to work its magic.


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


> I listened to "Euclid". Not bad and there is nothing wrong with her voice.


I'm really impressed with the entire album. I listened to the complete 2 disc set twice. And I rarely find any current prog rock music that gets me excited.


----------



## Dr Johnson

starthrower said:


> I'm really impressed with the entire album. I listened to the complete 2 disc set twice. And I rarely find any current prog rock music that gets me excited.


I've just listened to another track ("Suspicions"). I now think that the girl's voice is a definite asset. Another appealing feature is the fact that there is some jazz in the mix.

Well found!


----------



## Simon Moon

I am a huge prog fan. Been so since about '73.

My listening these days is about 40% prog, 35% classical, and about 25% jazz and fusion. 

I pretty much like all subgenres of progressive music, but my favorite has to be avant-prog.

Bands like: Henry Cow, Thinking Plague, Aranis, Univers Zero, Art Zoyd, and many others. It was listening to bands like these that got me into classical, since their main influences are mid 20th century classical composers.

Magma is another band that is high on my list. They created a genre of their own. I just saw them live here in LA about 2 weeks ago! What a phenomenal performance! it took me hours to pick my jaw off the floor. 

I still listen to the classics from the 1st golden age of Prog from time to time. Genesis, YES, King Crimson, National Health, Camel, Gentle Giant, VDGG, etc. No matter how much I've heard them, some of their melodies, musicianship and innovation hold up extremely well. 

Much of the prog of the 70's from the rest of Europe, besides Great Britain, is equal too the better known British bands. PFM, Banco, Arti e Mestieri, Le Orme, Area, Il Balletto Di Bronzo, Picchio dal Pozzo, and other Italian bands. Germany, France and Spain also had their share of top quality bands. 

After a decade and a half long drought, beginning in the mid 90's, a 2nd golden age started, and has been going pretty strong continuously since. 

The earliest 90's band that really made an impact, was Anglagard from Sweden. Sure, they were influenced by some 70's bands (KC, Gentle Giant, SFF), but they did such a good job of making those influences their own, it all sounded fresh. And live, they were extremely impressive, playing some quite complex music, effortlessly. 

Other standouts from the 90's to the present are/were:

Deus ex Machina from Italy, After Crying from hungary, Kenso fro Japan, Akinaton Retard from Chile, Thinking Plague from the US, NeBeLNeST from France, DFA from Italy, Höyry-Kone from Finland, and many more.

The above are all pretty unique, and not very derivative of the 70's bands. 

But to be honest, I really don't mind bands that show their influences, as long as they are writing great melodies, performing them well, and making an attempt at putting their own signature on them. 

For example, Underground Railroad from the US, had some definite Genesis influences, but added some avant garde touches, fusion guitar, and tweaked it enough to make it pretty unique.

I also am a big fan or prog-metal. Prog-metal has come a long way since Dream Theater. Don't make the mistake of thinking that all (or even a major fraction) of prog-metal is as shallow and pretentious as DT. That would be like thinking that all prog is pretentious as ELP, just because they were the most public face of prog for many people.

There are many prog-metal bands with some real depth to their music, as well as their lyrics. 

Speaking of lyrics. While I understand that many think that prog lyrics can be trite and pretentious, that was never a big deterrent for me. I can just listen to the vocal melodies and what they add to the music, without paying much attention to the words. For me, good lyrics can definitely be a positive, bad lyrics do not detract from the music. Hell, I have a huge prog collection sung in foreign languages that I don't understand. Not understanding them detracts zero from the music, for me.


----------



## Morimur

Geez, nobody likes Zevious? You guys amaze me.


----------



## Simon Moon

Morimur said:


> Geez, nobody likes Zevious? You guys amaze me.


Love 'em!

Seen them live a couple of times.


----------



## starthrower

I listen to more jazz and ECM stuff than prog. I don't listen to much rock music anymore. But for the past 20-30 years, Zappa and Mike Keneally have my favorites as far as rock goes. I own just about every release of their's, which is a lot of music. 

I got into the avant rock thing for a little while but I lost interest. A band like Thinking Plague is unique, and they are extremely talented musicians, but that music doesn't make me feel good. It seems so gloomy and ultra serious.

I enjoy the Canterbury stuff a lot more. Soft Machine, National Health, Kevin Ayers, Hatfield and the North, and several of Hugh Hoppers solo releases.

As far as more current stuff, I love Helmet Of Gnats, but they don't release many albums, so I've burned out on the last couple. But they make great sounding records, and their compositions are superb! And their guitarist Chris Fox is as good as anybody I've ever listened to.


----------



## seven four

starthrower said:


> I enjoy the Canterbury stuff a lot more. Soft Machine, National Health, Kevin Ayers, Hatfield and the North, and several of Hugh Hoppers solo releases.


Egg & Bruford too!

I don't listen to Henry Cow as much as I used to, but I love them too. I should do something about that soon.


----------



## Casebearer

^^^
^^^
^^^
^^^
Thanks Simon for your extensive post on 2nd generation progrock. I thought progrock was dead, at least that it had no living children in some sort of health. Glad to hear it survived.

Difficulty with extensive posting (and knowledge) of course is that at the receiving end you don't know where to begin when you lack the knowledge. So I'm soliciting for personal advice. What I like in first generation progrock and what I don't like that much I've listed below. Maybe you could advice me on two or three children of progrock I need to pay a visit?

*What I like*
King Crimson
Yes
Henry Cow
Pere Ubu/David Thomas & the bla bla bla (if you want to count them in)
Jethro Tull
Caravan
(and of course Zappa, but he's in another league all together, as is Beefheart)

*What I don't care for that much or sometimes even hate*
Genesis
Camel
Gentle Giant (don't know them that well to be honest)
Supertramp
Traffic
UK (although I'm in doubt)

I would also be interested if the division I make makes any sense to anyone else? If so we might organize different churches to prevent getting mixed up, ha ha.


----------



## Morimur

Simon Moon said:


> Love 'em!
> 
> Seen them live a couple of times.


Looks like you and I are the only ones, Simon.


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> ^^^
> 
> *What I like*
> King Crimson
> Yes
> Henry Cow
> Pere Ubu/David Thomas & the bla bla bla (if you want to count them in)
> Jethro Tull
> Caravan
> (and of course Zappa, but he's in another league all together, as is Beefheart)
> 
> *What I don't care for that much or sometimes even hate*
> Genesis
> Camel
> Gentle Giant (don't know them that well to be honest)
> Supertramp
> Traffic
> UK (although I'm in doubt)
> 
> I would also be interested if the division I make makes any sense to anyone else? If so we might organize different churches to prevent getting mixed up, ha ha.


I'm very familiar with Gentle Giant, and I happen to think that they were absolutely brilliant! But nevertheless, many people don't care for them, or haven't bothered to give them a good listen. I love everything they did from Acquiring The Taste through Interview. That would cover the years 1971-1976.

I don't know if Traffic qualifies as prog rock? But I like Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys. I think it's a great album.

Camel I never really warmed up to. I have their Live Record album, and many of the compositions don't feel very strong to me.

I rarely ever listen to Supertramp. But they wrote some good songs.

I have a bunch of Genesis albums, but I only get in the mood for them once a year or so.

I never listen to UK, but I'm a great admirer of Bruford and Holdsworth.

Overall, I'm more a fan of your preferred list of bands. But as I said, maybe once or twice a year.

I'm an old fart, so I prefer quiet music. You know, that wimpy ECM stuff. I'm into Egberto Gismonti, Ralph Towner, John abercrombie, and Eberhard Weber. And I like the old Pat Metheny stuff, and John Scofield.


----------



## norman bates

starthrower said:


> I enjoy the Canterbury stuff a lot more. Soft Machine, National Health, Kevin Ayers, Hatfield and the North, and several of Hugh Hoppers solo releases.


I agree, the Canterbury sound is definitely my favorite part of prog. Robert Wyatt in particular is definitely one of my favorite musicians. 
If I have to think of my favorite prog tunes he's there even when he's just doing the second voice for someone else.

With Michael Mantler (and Carla Bley, Terje Rypdal, Jack de Johnette and Steve Swallow)





With Kevin Ayers (and Mike Oldfied playing one of the most enchanting guitar parts I've ever heard in a rock tune)


----------



## Guest

Casebearer said:


> *What I like*
> King Crimson
> Henry Cow
> I would also be interested if the division I make makes any sense to anyone else? If so we might organize different churches to prevent getting mixed up, ha ha.


I think we may be in the same church, or at least subscribe to the same belief system.

These two likes suggest (if you've not heard them) Thinking Plague. They are not derivative and are "serious" but all their albums are very creative endeavours I would say.

And not to bang on, but I really do think you might like Gosta Berlings Saga. They're a bit more jazzy groovesome but still in the overall tag of "prog rock."

I need to check out one or two of Simon Moon's contemporary name checks...


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Helmet Of Gnats,


Till you posted this, I'd forgotten all about them! I had "II" but it must have gone in some purge at some point!


----------



## millionrainbows

Primiata Forneria Marconi, known as PFM, an Italian King Crimson. Album produced by Pete Sinfield. Very good.


----------



## Dr Johnson

millionrainbows said:


> Primiata Forneria Marconi, known as PFM, an Italian King Crimson. Album produced by* Pete Sinfield.* Very good.


Thinking of Sinfield, does anyone like the album Still?

I had it on vinyl years ago.


----------



## millionrainbows

I challenge the "prog" status of Jethro Tull on technical grounds. Most prog is influenced by Western classical, but Tull seem to be based on British folk songs.


----------



## millionrainbows

Dr Johnson said:


> Thinking of Sinfield, does anyone like the album Still?
> 
> I had it on vinyl years ago.


That looks like a good one; this time-traveling aspect of music is something that really appeals to me. Now I can go back in time when I hear it. I want to get some more John Wetton. He was really good on vocals with both KK and UK. What's happened to Eddie Jobson? I liked him.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Thinking of Sinfield, does anyone like the album Still?
> 
> I had it on vinyl years ago.


I recall it was underwhelming.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I recall it was underwhelming.


Each to their own, but I enjoyed some of it.

Although perhaps not quite enough to buy it on CD.


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> I challenge the "prog" status of Jethro Tull on technical grounds. Most prog is influenced by Western classical, but Tull seem to be based on British folk songs.


I agree with you. However I prefer to go with the flow. I got worn out a long time ago on which bands were heavy metal and which weren't. It made the tonal/atonal issue seem like a fleeting comment!


----------



## Guest

millionrainbows said:


> That looks like a good one; this time-traveling aspect of music is something that really appeals to me. Now I can go back in time when I hear it. I want to get some more John Wetton. He was really good on vocals with both KK and UK. What's happened to Eddie Jobson? I liked him.


Active and varied, to sum up the Wiki page!


----------



## Casebearer

Thanks Starthrower and Dogen.

This is a nice thread. So far people have come up with maybe 50 or more bandnames all together so enough for me to (re)discover prog. I've been reading the posts all over again and been listening to four bands doing so. I've updated my previous list in the process.

*What I liked already (enhanced list and 'definition' of prog)*
Zappa 
Beefheart 
Pere Ubu/David Thomas & the bla bla bla 
King Crimson 
Yes
Softmachine/Robert Wyatt
The Residents
Henry Cow
Jethro Tull
Caravan
Peter Hamill
Art Zoyd (I posted on them recently)
Massacre

*What I picked up from you all so far and will surely keep on liking*
Zevious (very, very tight playing! Somewhat one dimensional nevertheless, especially in the speed department. Apart from King Crimson it reminds me of Massacre too)
Thinking Plague (Just the thing for me. More of an adventure in the long run also).

*Nice music but it probably won't stick with me*
Axon-Neuron (nice, but a bit too much on the metal side for me sometimes)
Gösta Berlings Saga (On the whole they're not for me probably. But some songs are nearly perfect. Especially Kontrast. Sorterargatan and Vasterbron are nice also.)

Just my taste and opinion of course.


----------



## starthrower

A pretty interesting 3 minute prog tune.


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> A pretty interesting 3 minute prog tune.


Well, this beats both Zevious and Thinking Plague.

I know him as part of Zappa's band but never followed up on him. Now I will.


----------



## Guest

Huh, I get This video is not available...


----------



## Morimur

You prog-heads should enjoy this site:

http://www.makeweirdmusic.com


----------



## Morimur

starthrower said:


> A pretty interesting 3 minute prog tune.


Talk about humor in music...


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> Well, this beats both Zevious and Thinking Plague.
> 
> I know him as part of Zappa's band but never followed up on him. Now I will.


I've been praising Keneally for a couple of decades now. Imo, he's head and shoulders above most of the pack when it comes to talent and imagination. And he's a great musician. And not unlike Zappa, he has an idiosyncratic sense of phrasing and rhythm. It's never cookie cutter or cliche.

The lyrics to Looking For Nina are very clever. They're basically a self examination and castigation for a microcosmic obsession "looking for messages tucked into hair" while viewing portraits at an art gallery, rather than embracing the full picture. Apparently the artist would camoflauge his daughter's name somewhere in the portrait.


----------



## starthrower

dogen said:


> Huh, I get This video is not available...


If you visit Keneally's website, you can click on RadioKeneally (hover over "Music" with cursor) and listen to all of his music 24/7. Included are numerous album tracks and unreleased live recordings, as well as some sideman sessions. http://www.keneally.com/


----------



## Casebearer

dogen said:


> Huh, I get This video is not available...


It was the same for me but I could access it without problems via youtube.


----------



## Casebearer

Morimur said:


> Looks like you and I are the only ones, Simon.


Well now. You disappoint me, Morimur! I've declared myself as nr. 3 in the row of Zevious-appreciators! Not even a like?


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Casebearer

Morimur said:


> Talk about humor in music...


Thanks a lot for posting this one. It is incredibly humourous (especially at 6:37). I wonder: did Ligeti write the choreography also?

I found out she is Barbara Hannigan. I vaguely know her name but what an incredible performer. She reminds me of Cathy Berberian (and Berio) and also of Iva Bittová. Does anybody here know Iva Bittová? I'll be glad to post on her.

I did have Mezzo on cable television and enjoyed it a lot but then the ******** sold our small (regional) cable television company to one of the national players. (They are called Caiway and they are of course only in it for the money). First thing they did is kick out 3 stations I liked to watch from the basic subscription.


----------



## Morimur

More prog-I am giving you gold here, guys...


----------



## regenmusic

This is what I consider good prog.


----------



## Morimur

regenmusic said:


> This is what I consider good prog.


Meh. Pseudo medieval folk.


----------



## EdwardBast

Morimur said:


> Meh. Pseudo medieval folk.


Or, Genesis with less edge - Phillips was their first guitarist.


----------



## starthrower

Morimur said:


> Meh. Pseudo medieval folk.


I knew you were going to dis that album! I've actually never listened to it, but I've heard enough about it to get a feeling for it. Sounds like early Genesis.

I used to listen to an album called The Master & The Musician by Phil Keaggy. It's a bit meatier than the Anthony Philips album, but Phil said it inspired his album. Here's a couple of tracks. This first one features some really inspired playing, and it has a beautiful melody.


----------



## regenmusic

Phil does some very innovative harmonic stuff if you just dig around for it.


----------



## starthrower

regenmusic said:


> Phil does some very innovative harmonic stuff if you just dig around for it.


I got a bit bored with Phil Keaggy because he's been using the same techniques for so long, and it became too predictable. The Michael Hedges inspired fretboard slapping thing he's been doing for over 25 years now. I thought he did it best on his 1991 album Beyond Nature. It's a great album with some excellent material, and good production and sound. But then he just kept doing it to death.


----------



## Morimur

No one likes Heldon, Aphrodite's Child or Igor Wakhévitch? Flabbergasted!


----------



## starthrower

Morimur said:


> No one likes Heldon, Aphrodite's Child or Igor Wakhévitch? Flabbergasted!


I'm not much of a space rocker. And a lot of that stuff sounds too dated.


----------



## Morimur

The mighty CAN...






Amon Düül


----------



## starthrower

Can has a good sound, but they're more of a jam band.


----------



## Casebearer

Morimur said:


> More prog-I am giving you gold here, guys...


Is that the same Aphrodite's Child I know some top 40 songs of from my childhood? 
The same band that played this one:






Before Demis Roussos took on his solo career of sentimental tearjerkers? It surely had something.


----------



## starthrower

These tracks are from a CD I have. I enjoy this album a lot! The album title is Blue.
Although this tune has some metal riffs, overall it's not a metal album.


----------



## Morimur

starthrower said:


> These tracks are from a CD I have. I enjoy this album a lot! The album title is Blue.
> Although this tune has some metal riffs, overall it's not a metal album.


Post deleted.
**********


----------



## EdwardBast

Two communist manifestos by Henry Cow. First one live. Does it get stranger than this?:






Studio? This band had weaknesses; The bass player could hit the notes but the playing is stilted. Great drummer, some great guitar, and Dagmar Krause singing.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## Morimur




----------



## starthrower

Wayside Music has some great stuff on sale. http://www.waysidemusic.com/Default.aspx






Picked up the jam packed 2 disc set for 8 dollars.

http://www.waysidemusic.com/Music-P...CDs-(Mega-Blowout-Sale)__IMT103874-prd-2.aspx


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> Wayside Music has some great stuff on sale. http://www.waysidemusic.com/Default.aspx


Quite soon after I discovered ordering in the USA through internet US Postal Services extremely hightened their tariffs for sending stuff abroad. This was some 5 or 10 years ago, don't know exactly. So when you order now from Europe some 40% of what you pay is for postal service. So I've almost completely stopped ordering in the USA. So much for free trade. The domain in which it would be especially useful and appropriate (the free exchange of art) is blocked effectively by these middlemen that don't seem to want to provide the big service of cultural connections between countries by delivering the minor service of affordably shipping stuff. Free trade seems to be ment for business only. Not for consumers. Apart from that we have these complex customs rules.

"They are only in it for the money (or power)" (a recurring theme in my posts) but in the back of my mind I've always wondered if we as people cannot find ways around that by organizing it amongst ourselves. I suspect custom rules and postal tariffs are different 
when people send each other presents. Don't know the details of that but if that's so all it takes is trust. Giving trust is a present by itself and helps connect the world even more.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ariel - Garden of Frenzied Cortinas (1973)


----------



## starthrower

2112 at 40 years.

http://radio.krcb.org/post/all-gifts-life-40-years-rushs-2112#stream/0


----------



## starthrower

Listening to this 2 disc compilation.


----------



## Weston

Here's something a little different. I could _not_ find the video on Youtube so I hope a link to a Facebook stranger is okay and that it works.

Band Playing King Crimson on Segway Scooters.

I also couldn't find a King Crimson thread here, paradoxically. :-/


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dr Johnson

Weston said:


> Here's something a little different. I could _not_ find the video on Youtube so I hope a link to a Facebook stranger is okay and that it works.
> 
> Band Playing King Crimson on Segway Scooters.
> 
> I also couldn't find a King Crimson thread here, paradoxically. :-/


Excellent!!

(It took a bit of finding but there is *a KC thread buried deep.*)


----------



## Dr Johnson

It seems that the band doing the Crimson cover on wheels are called "Le Snob".

Here they are doing Zep's Kashmir:


----------



## Morimur

*Zhongyu - (2016) Zhongyu*

Hear the full album...
https://zhongyu-moonjune.bandcamp.com/releases










This is quality Prog, my friends. Highly recommended!


----------



## Morimur

*Specimen 13 - (2016) Echosystem*

Full album...
https://specimen13.bandcamp.com










Exemplary! Recommended!


----------



## Xenakiboy

https://benlevingroup.bandcamp.com/album/freak-machine
Highly recommended,


----------



## Morimur

*The Strawbs - (1974) Hero and Heroine*


----------



## Jay




----------



## Xenakiboy

Just had to quickly drop by and hand over my one of my favourite songs, a prog rock/metal epic by one of my personal favourite bands.


----------



## Casebearer

Morimur said:


> Hear the full album...
> https://zhongyu-moonjune.bandcamp.com/releases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is quality Prog, my friends. Highly recommended!


Beautiful! Like the cover too (it doesn't move).


----------



## techniquest

Just found this thread and, coincidentally, I'm listening to one of my all time fave prog tracks...They don't write 'em like this anymore


----------



## starthrower

It's pretty much been all classical music this summer, but I just ordered the new Mike Keneally album, Scambot 2. I got the deluxe edition which includes a whole other album called Inkling. If you order this from Mike's website, you receive an instant free download of Scambot 2. I listened to the first two tracks which are extremely ambitious and adventurous. Sounds like Mike is combining his natural idiosyncratic style with some heavier sounding metal riffage, but it's never cookie cutter, and his vocal melodies and phrasing is very sophisticated. This should be the prog album(s) of the year for me. Can't wait to receive the CDs!


----------



## Merl

Poly-math (Prog-math-rock). Awesome three-piece and a must-see live. Check out their track 'Ekerot' on youtube and the 'Melencolia' album


----------



## Xenakiboy

starthrower said:


> It's pretty much been all classical music this summer, but I just ordered the new Mike Keneally album, Scambot 2. I got the deluxe edition which includes a whole other album called Inkling. If you order this from Mike's website, you receive an instant free download of Scambot 2. I listened to the first two tracks which are extremely ambitious and adventurous. Sounds like Mike is combining his natural idiosyncratic style with some heavier sounding metal riffage, but it's never cookie cutter, and his vocal melodies and phrasing is very sophisticated. This should be the prog album(s) of the year for me. Can't wait to receive the CDs!


Wow I never realised he was working on a second one!! The first one was so good


----------



## starthrower

Xenakiboy said:


> Wow I never realised he was working on a second one!! The first one was so good


Yeah, this one has been in the works for years due to the constant interuptions with touring. There's supposed to be a third and final volume eventually. A new Keneally album is always an exciting event. He's such a monumental talent!


----------



## Merl

Can't wait for the new Pineapple Thief album. 'Magnolia' was awesome.


----------



## Xenakiboy

starthrower said:


> Yeah, this one has been in the works for years due to the constant interuptions with touring. There's supposed to be a third and final volume eventually. A new Keneally album is always an exciting event. He's such a monumental talent!


He is 100%, the diversity and cleverness of his talent and work is astounding. From the Zappa days till now, have you seen him singing Brown Shoes Don't Make It?
When I first saw it I kept putting it on replay :lol:
One of my favourite Zappa songs revamped into an even more dramatic skin.
The first Scambot album is so good, I've heard bits and pieces of his other albums and his music videos are mindblowing too


----------



## starthrower

Steve Howe on Close To The Edge.

http://web.musicaficionado.com/main...Musical_Egotism_To_Create_A_Prog_Rock_Classic


----------



## regenmusic

Jay said:


>


Thanks for sharing this, two of my favorites, Chris and Dagmar. I really love Slapp Happy.


----------



## Xenakiboy

regenmusic said:


> Thanks for sharing this, two of my favorites, Chris and Dagmar. I really love Slapp Happy.


I love Dagmar so much, I feel in love when I first heard her with Henry Cow! :kiss:


----------



## starthrower

One of my Henry Cow faves.


----------



## starthrower

And BTW, this album is phenomenal!


----------



## Lenny

Wigwam is interesting:






From Wigwam, some interesting solo acts:

Pekka Pohjola (RIP):






Jukka Gustavson:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Came across this classic today over the radio in public today, I Hate radio edits (and radio altogether for that matter) but it reminded me of this album that I really enjoyed last year:


----------



## starthrower

I like most of the Tull stuff from 1969-79. Ian Anderson is a brilliant songwriter and musician.

I dig Wigwam too! I have their first album, and Fairyport. And I should have the one posted above.


----------



## Xenakiboy

starthrower said:


> I like most of the Tull stuff from 1969-79. Ian Anderson is a brilliant songwriter and musician.
> 
> I dig Wigwam too! I have their first album, and Fairyport. And I should have the one posted above.


Never got into Tull but that album was refreshing when I heard it, just like when I discovered Schnittke!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Spawnofsatan

This thread seems to be missing more Rush and Genesis


----------



## Merl

Spawnofsatan said:


> This thread seems to be missing more Rush and Genesis


Here ya go. This is from the year before I saw em at Manchester Apollo (Hemispheres is my fave Rush album too)


----------



## Merl

Here's one of my favourite bands of all time, Pineapple Thief, and the title track from their last (and best) studio album 'Magnolia'. Really looking forward to seeing them for a 4th time at the end of this year. If you haven't got round to hearing them then you need to grab their last 3 albums, all of which are essential listening for prog fans.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

My favourite prog song has to be _After the Ordeal_ by Genesis. Such a beautiful guitar part.


----------



## starthrower

HAPPY 70th BIRTHDAY TO ONE OF THE GIANTS OF PROGRESSIVE MUSIC!!!

Allan Holdsworth born August 6th, 1946


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My own Prog Eddie style


----------



## regenmusic

starthrower said:


> And BTW, this album is phenomenal!


What is that album? Google doesn't recognize the image.


----------



## starthrower

regenmusic said:


> What is that album? Google doesn't recognize the image.


Mike Keneally-Scambot 2


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm trying to make up my mind on this, but much of his other work has had a great impact on me (like Zappa or The Residents)


----------



## regenmusic

Listening to Tormato by Yes, which I think has a lot of great tracks on it. I've never disliked it, but a lot of Yes fans don't like it very much. In fact it's been slandered so much, it's good to put it on and just let the music speak for itself.


----------



## starthrower

Good to hear this one again. Love the bari sax on Working all Day.


----------



## Xenakiboy

starthrower said:


> Good to hear this one again. Love the bari sax on Working all Day.


Great band, though I've only heard Glass house and Octopus


----------



## starthrower

Xenakiboy said:


> Great band, though I've only heard Glass house and Octopus


Get the other ones! GG's music is too good to miss out on. The strongest albums are from 1971-1976. After that they attempted to be more commercial, with unsatisfying results.


----------



## Xenakiboy

starthrower said:


> Get the other ones! GG's music is too good to miss out on. The strongest albums are from 1971-1976. After that they attempted to be more commercial, with unsatisfying results.


Will do, I'm too busy discovering music all the time to realise I need to go back, I haven't listened to Henry Cow and King Crimson for a while either! Thanks man!


----------



## Simon Moon

starthrower said:


> Get the other ones! GG's music is too good to miss out on. The strongest albums are from 1971-1976. After that they attempted to be more commercial, with unsatisfying results.


What he said.

Everything from their first self titled release, all the way through "Interview" are exceptional, with their peak from "Three Friends" through "Interview". Even "Missing Piece" has a few good songs.


----------



## Simon Moon

starthrower said:


> HAPPY 70th BIRTHDAY TO ONE OF THE GIANTS OF PROGRESSIVE MUSIC!!!
> 
> Allan Holdsworth born August 6th, 1946


One of the best improvisers of all time on any instrument!


----------



## starthrower

Simon Moon said:


> One of the best improvisers of all time on any instrument!


And one of the finest chord melody players too!


----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> Came across this classic today over the radio in public today, I Hate radio edits (and radio altogether for that matter) but it reminded me of this album that I really enjoyed last year:


If you dig that one you might also dig Passion Play. I love both of them a lot, they are so lyrical.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Casebearer

Xenakiboy said:


> I'm trying to make up my mind on this, but much of his other work has had a great impact on me (like Zappa or The Residents)


Middle-of-the-road 'heavy stuff'? Uninteresting? Terrible?


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> HAPPY 70th BIRTHDAY TO ONE OF THE GIANTS OF PROGRESSIVE MUSIC!!!
> 
> Allan Holdsworth born August 6th, 1946


I had the good fortune to see the first incarnation of UK: Holdsworth, Jobson, Wetton and Bruford. Happy days....


----------



## Simon Moon

Prog does not get much better than these gars et les filles.

They have some more 'epic' pieces than this, but I thought I'd post a short one.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> Middle-of-the-road 'heavy stuff'? Uninteresting? Terrible?


I wouldn't go that far, but it isn't anywhere close to his best work.

Which includes these albums:
Ocean Machine (atmospheric alternative prog)
Ziltoid (very almost Zappa esque, hilarious and thought provoking)
Deconstruction (Very technical, includes an orchestra and choir, very heavy at times)
Casualties of cool (very Americana influenced album)
Then Alien from Strapping young lad too!


----------



## Casebearer

As I don't (consciously) know his other work I wasn't hampered by any prejudices etc while listening to that piece. I really don't hear anything of value in it. His other work might be interesting of course


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> As I don't (consciously) know his other work I wasn't hampered by any prejudices etc while listening to that piece. I really don't hear anything of value in it. His other work might be interesting of course


You're not obliged to like it, but most of his work is very good!
There is quite the variety, though in the past years he has been teetering on a pop metal sound, hopefully he comes out of that phase. Casualties is a really good recent album though, which has a country/Americana vibe if you're into that kind of stuff. 

If you're a Metalhead, then Strapping Young Lad's "City" is a good pick (his old industrial/thrash metal band)


----------



## Casebearer

By the way: this Xenakigirl is she related to you or even you yourself (another persona)? Or should I ask Xenakigirl herself?


----------



## starthrower

The best 8 dollars I ever spent on some 70s progressive rock is contained in this 2 CD set! It's a cheesy looking generic re-issue of the first two National Health albums, and the track orders are jumbled, but I love this CD to death! The compositions are brilliant, and the musicianship is fantastic. All performed with eccentric charm and lack of pretentiousness.

I bought this several years ago during the interim when the Complete set was out of print, and before Esoteric did right by the band and properly re-issued the albums with original artwork and sequencing. If you're on a tight budget you can pick up the blue cover real cheap from the Wayside Music site, but the more expensive Esoteric editions are worth it. They do a great job on the re-issues.


----------



## Guest

Casebearer said:


> By the way: this Xenakigirl is she related to you or even you yourself (another persona)? Or should I ask Xenakigirl herself?


Everyone is CoAG. Even the mods. ESPECIALLY the mods.


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> Everyone is CoAG. Even the mods. ESPECIALLY the mods.


There's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's COAG.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Wood said:


> There's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's COAG.


There was a guy that was locked up in a mental institution that may have committed some serious crimes, but he managed to get off being locked up in prison for insanity and claiming to be Coag, I don't get it!


----------



## Casebearer

I don't understand a word you're all saying......... What's CoAG? 

Nevertheless I found out Xenakigirl is an alter alias of X-boy in another thread and she won't return. Sorry to hear that.:lol:


----------



## regenmusic

Jon Anderson/Roine Stolt: Invention of Knowledge (2016). Good stuff. Nice to hear new real Prog music with the Anderson voice.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Casebearer said:


> I don't understand a word you're all saying......... What's CoAG?
> 
> Nevertheless I found out Xenakigirl is an alter alias of X-boy in another thread and she won't return. Sorry to hear that.:lol:


That account exists to prevent any potential trolls trying to take advantage of Xenakigirl, for security reasons.


----------



## Xenakiboy

regenmusic said:


> Jon Anderson/Roine Stolt: Invention of Knowledge (2016). Good stuff. Nice to hear new real Prog music with the Anderson voice.


I heard a bit of that album last week, it's nice. Though I do like a lot of their separate previous efforts more though, Flower Kings are a great band!! Of course I love Yes too! :tiphat:


----------



## Wood

Casebearer said:


> I don't understand a word you're all saying......... What's CoAG?
> 
> Nevertheless I found out Xenakigirl is an alter alias of X-boy in another thread and she won't return. Sorry to hear that.:lol:


Composer Of Avant Garde, to give him his full Member name, was a young and prolific composer and conductor, from Australia. His posting was prolific, intelligent and witty for one barely out of short trousers.

He got a permanent ban for hacking in to the private mods area and duplicating his membership.

It looks like X-Boy will be going the same way.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Wood said:


> It looks like X-Boy will be going the same way.


I am not going the same way and my personality is not of malicious intent.


----------



## starthrower

Wood said:


> He got a permanent ban for hacking in to the private mods area and duplicating his membership.


Some of these youngin's are too smart for their own good. We've still got violadude and Clavichorder. They are very intelligent and musically knowledgeable. And there's Couchie, who is probably the wittiest of them all. But he doesn't talk music all that much, unless it's a wisecrack exhalting Wagner above all others.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Everyone is CoAG. Even the mods. ESPECIALLY the mods.


I don't know what it is,is it something to be proud of?


----------



## Simon Moon

starthrower said:


> The best 8 dollars I ever spent on some 70s progressive rock is contained in this 2 CD set! It's a cheesy looking generic re-issue of the first two National Health albums, and the track orders are jumbled, but I love this CD to death! The compositions are brilliant, and the musicianship is fantastic. All performed with eccentric charm and lack of pretentiousness.
> 
> I bought this several years ago during the interim when the Complete set was out of print, and before Esoteric did right by the band and properly re-issued the albums with original artwork and sequencing. If you're on a tight budget you can pick up the blue cover real cheap from the Wayside Music site, but the more expensive Esoteric editions are worth it. They do a great job on the re-issues.


National Health are one of the best!

"Of Queues and Cures" is one of my desert island discs.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> I don't know what it is,is it something to be proud of?


The saying is Pride goes before a fall.


----------



## starthrower

I've purchased this set 3 times. 80s vinyl box set, Ryko CD set, 2012 Zappa Records Original Analog Master Edition. NP: 2012 re-issue.


----------



## Wood

I always think of prog as a phase I went through as a whippersnapper. The remnants of my collection are:

Genesis: Live and LLDOB
Yes: Tormato
ELP: Tarka and another one with 'Eddy RU Ready'

However, there are a number of artists I still identify with who seem to be considered as prog these days. They are:

Barclay James Harvest
Captain Beefheart
The Enid
Camel
Soft Machine
Jethro Tull
Frank Zappa
Focus
Steely Dan
Renaissance


----------



## starthrower

Wood said:


> ELP: Tarka and another one with 'Eddy RU Ready'


Same album: Tarkus


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> The saying is Pride goes before a fall.


In this context very funny.:lol:


----------



## LarryShone

Wood said:


> I always think of prog as a phase I went through as a whippersnapper. The remnants of my collection are:
> 
> Genesis: Live and LLDOB
> Yes: Tormato
> ELP: Tarka and another one with 'Eddy RU Ready'
> 
> However, there are a number of artists I still identify with who seem to be considered as prog these days. They are:
> 
> Barclay James Harvest
> Captain Beefheart
> The Enid
> Camel
> Soft Machine
> Jethro Tull
> Frank Zappa
> Focus
> Steely Dan
> Renaissance


I went thru a big Genesis period back in the 80s and 90s. My brother had lots of early albums and I got into them. I never saw it as prog rock-I didn't really know what that was. And its only recently, thanks to my partner, (who favoured Yes to Genesis ) that I discovered Wishbone Ash.


----------



## Wood

starthrower said:


> Same album: Tarkus


Yes! I was being lazy. Now I've checked my database, and the two albums I have are Tarkus and Trilogy. They're fine.


----------



## Merl

Wood said:


> However, there are a number of artists I still identify with who seem to be considered as prog these days. They are:
> 
> Barclay James Harvest
> Captain Beefheart
> *The Enid*
> Camel
> Soft Machine
> Jethro Tull
> Frank Zappa
> Focus
> Steely Dan
> Renaissance


I found some old photos, last week, that I took at two separate Enid gigs at the Band on the Wall in Manchester. Must have seen The Enid about 4 or 5 times. Loved em live - shame they were never anywhere near as good on record.


----------



## Simon Moon

Wood said:


> I always think of prog as a phase I went through as a whippersnapper.


I might be reading more into the above than is necessarily intended, but I can't help but detect a bit of condescension.

As in, "I always think of prog as a phase I went through as a whippersnapper...but then I grew out of it".

Since the 70's, prog has continued to grow and evolve into a very sophisticated, diverse, genre (with many interesting sub-genres).


----------



## starthrower

Got this from Wayside Music for under 12 dollars. It's selling everywhere else for over 30. I was too young to appreciate the piano concerto back in '77 when I bought the LP. I look forward to revisiting it now.


----------



## Casebearer

Wood said:


> Composer Of Avant Garde, to give him his full Member name, was a young and prolific composer and conductor, from Australia. His posting was prolific, intelligent and witty for one barely out of short trousers.
> 
> He got a permanent ban for hacking in to the private mods area and duplicating his membership.
> 
> It looks like X-Boy will be going the same way.


Wood, thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> I've purchased this set 3 times. 80s vinyl box set, Ryko CD set, 2012 Zappa Records Original Analog Master Edition. NP: 2012 re-issue.


One of my favourites! I've got the 1987 EMI 2 cd set. 
Are there noticeable differences between the sets you have?


----------



## Jay




----------



## Wood

Merl said:


> I found some old photos, last week, that I took at two separate Enid gigs at the Band on the Wall in Manchester. Must have seen The Enid about 4 or 5 times. Loved em live - shame they were never anywhere near as good on record.


Yes I feel the same, they were a fine live act. I saw them a similar number of times. Robert john Godfrey and Francis Lickerish had great charisma, at least until the latter retired to Ireland because he was afraid of getting killed by a nuclear bomb. Godfrey is very ill now I believe.


----------



## Wood

Simon Moon said:


> I might be reading more into the above than is necessarily intended, but I can't help but detect a bit of condescension.
> 
> As in, "I always think of prog as a phase I went through as a whippersnapper...but then I grew out of it".
> 
> Since the 70's, prog has continued to grow and evolve into a very sophisticated, diverse, genre (with many interesting sub-genres).


I see what you mean, but I was thinking more of self-condescension, remembering my younger self walking around with LPs like Nursery Cryme tucked under my arm thinking that I was brainy and alternative. 

More interestingly, I have always presumed that prog, or Art Rock as we used to call it, was dealt a mortal blow by the arrival of punk, and was finally terminated by Spinal Tap. I'd be interested in revisiting the genre post 1980 but I doubt if I will know any of the bands. Is there anywhere one should start?


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> One of my favourites! I've got the 1987 EMI 2 cd set.
> Are there noticeable differences between the sets you have?


The 2012 edition is a bit warmer sounding with more bottom end. Sounds more like vinyl. If you do a search for Zappa 2012 re-issues, you will find some sites where all the albums are listed, and they tell you which ones were sourced from the original analog masters. Plus with many of these CDs, they got rid of the digital reverb and other junk FZ added to the first round of re-issues. And some like Hot Rats sound radically different because they went back to the original mix.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> I see what you mean, but I was thinking more of self-condescension, remembering my younger self walking around with LPs like Nursery Cryme tucked under my arm thinking that I was brainy and alternative.
> 
> More interestingly, I have always presumed that prog, or Art Rock as we used to call it, was dealt a mortal blow by the arrival of punk, and was finally terminated by Spinal Tap. I'd be interested in revisiting the genre post 1980 but I doubt if I will know any of the bands. Is there anywhere one should start?


http://www.progarchives.com

...will tell you more than you want to know. It's got a forum too...


----------



## Wood

millionrainbows said:


> I challenge the "prog" status of Jethro Tull on technical grounds. Most prog is influenced by Western classical, but Tull seem to be based on British folk songs.


Tull are most definitely a rock band (with a background in blues). IA has worked with folk rockers like members of Steeleye Span and Fairport Convention, but even in their folk period, it was a more a question of lyrics being about the countryside than anything resembling folk music. In fairness, Anderson is a fine singer songwriter, and wrote some quality acoustic tracks, such as this one:






They had a prog period in the early seventies, when everyone else was doing it, TAAB and Passion Play in particular.


----------



## Merl

ignore this.....I double-posted due to my stupid phone


----------



## Merl

I don't think punk dealt prog a mortal blow. It did take a long time to recover, though. Prog has undergone a revival in the last 15 Yeats. Lots of great prog bands out there. I'm a big Porcupine Tree, Pineapple Thief and Cohhwd and Cambria fan, personally but there's lots of great prog out there. I was gonna say Dream Theater too but their recent albums have been very bland, IMO. Train of Thought and Octavarium are classics though there's plenty of others too).


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> http://www.progarchives.com
> 
> ...will tell you more than you want to know. It's got a forum too...


That is just what I need, thanks Dogen. A quick perusal tells me that I already enjoy prog a lot more than I realised.. I even own nearly half the top recommended prog folk albums!


----------



## Wood

Merl said:


> I don't think punk dealt prog a mortal blow. It did take a long time to recover, though. Prog has undergone a revival in the last 15 Yeats. Lots of great prog bands out there. I'm a big Porcupine Tree, Pineapple Thief and Cohhwd and Cambria fan, personally but there's lots of great prog out there. I was gonna say Dream Theater too but their recent albums have been very bland, IMO. Train of Thought and Octavarium are classics though there's plenty of others too).


I was right, I hadn't heard of any of the modern bands, but now I have and will investigate them. Do they sound different to the seventies legends, ie are they genuinely progressive as well as being labelled prog?


----------



## Merl

Tbh, Wood it depends what sort of prog you like - there's prog that sounds like many of the 70s giants (Yes, Genesis, ELP, etc) and then heavier progressive bands right up to progressive metal. These newer prog bands arent crap either but you'll have a style you prefer to many others. My advice is to check out the link below and its list. There's some albums here I don't like and some I think are classics of the genre but it's not for me to comment on that. When you've found a band you like the sound of track down other tracks by them and see what you think. Then look for similar bands in youtube or just post here for further recommendations. There's plenty of prog-loving TC members who will suggest similar bands that they think you might like. Incidentally, I would also add Pineapple Thief to that list (a bit of personal bias). Ignoring the new album (which is good but not much better, IMO) the previous 3 are absolutely brilliant, culminating in the wonderful 'Magnolia' album. Happy listening.

http://progreport.com/top-50-prog-albums-1990-2015/


----------



## Wood

Merl said:


> Tbh, Wood it depends what sort of prog you like - there's prog that sounds like many of the 70s giants (Yes, Genesis, ELP, etc) and then heavier progressive bands right up to progressive metal. These newer prog bands arent crap either but you'll have a style you prefer to many others. My advice is to check out the link below and its list. There's some albums here I don't like and some I think are classics of the genre but it's not for me to comment on that. When you've found a band you like the sound of track down other tracks by them and see what you think. Then look for similar bands in youtube or just post here for further recommendations. There's plenty of prog-loving TC members who will suggest similar bands that they think you might like. Incidentally, I would also add Pineapple Thief to that list (a bit of personal bias). Ignoring the new album (which is good but not much better, IMO) the previous 3 are absolutely brilliant, culminating in the wonderful 'Magnolia' album. Happy listening.
> 
> http://progreport.com/top-50-prog-albums-1990-2015/


Thanks for the link Merl. I think that's good advice, prog seems to have a huge umbrella so I guess I will need to be quite selective, whilst at the same time trying to hear music which sounds original to me. Plenty to be going on with, it is like a whole new parallel world!


----------



## Fat Bob

starthrower said:


> Got this from Wayside Music for under 12 dollars. It's selling everywhere else for over 30. I was too young to appreciate the piano concerto back in '77 when I bought the LP. I look forward to revisiting it now.


Ditto as far as not appreciating Emerson's piano concerto when this first came out. A friend was heavily into ELP at that time and loaned me the LP. My ears hadn't been stretched much back then and I only enjoyed the "Lake" side but I got this about a year ago and really enjoyed the concerto this time. Still not keen on the "Palmer" side though....


----------



## Merl

Check out Big Big Train, Pendragon, Flower Kings and Submarine Silence. I have a LOT of prog-loving mates and they love these lot. I was never a big Genesis fan but Big Big Train's 'The Underfall Yard' is a really good prog album and has Genesis-like overtones. Spock's Beard are very popular too. If you want summat a little heavier check out Riverside and Threshold (one of my personal faves). The Mars Volta are a wonderful band. Truly unique sound amongst the prog bands I mentioned. Porcupine Tree's trio of later albums 'In Absentia', Deadwing' and 'Fear of a Blank Planet' are almost essential listening. Awesome live band too. Band leader, Steven Wilson's solo stuff is extremely popular (but I'm not a fan, if I'm honest). If you like instrumental music that has some elements of prog, classical and guitar-based rock you're heading into my area of expertise - post rock. I could recommend you hundreds of great post-rock albums.

This is Threshold - towards the heavier end of the spectrum but still very melodic and lots of keyboards.





Oh, and not forgetting Dream Theater. May people consider their 'Images and Words' album a prog masterpiece. Some aof their albums are Pink Floyd-ish, some are Rush-esque and one, in particular is quite Metallica-ish.


----------



## Wood

Merl said:


> I could recommend you hundreds of great post-rock albums.


I've never heard of post rock, but I like the sound of it. How about giving me ten?


----------



## Merl

Wood said:


> I've never heard of post rock, but I like the sound of it. How about giving me ten?


Ok, but here's a few great post-rock songs so you can get a feel for it. Some are quieter and a little more ambient. The others are guitar soundscapes.


----------



## starthrower

I don't know what post rock is supposed to mean, but I haven't heard any bands I like. And I don't like that Threshold tune. There are tons of proficient musicians doing stuff, but I rarely hear any exceptional material that makes me want to keep listening.

I do like bands such as Thinking Plague, and 5uu's, and Mike Keneally Band, and Helmet Of Gnats. These cats are not only great players, but they can write exceptional material. And they don't sound anything alike.


----------



## Merl

starthrower said:


> I don't know what post rock is supposed to mean, but I haven't heard any bands I like. And I don't like that Threshold tune. There are tons of proficient musicians doing stuff, but I rarely hear any exceptional material that makes me want to keep listening.


Totally understand. Rock is a wide spectrum, Starthrower. By definition post rock is 'a subgenre of rock music characterized by the influence and use of instruments commonly associated with rock, but using rhythms and "guitars as facilitators of timbre and textures" not traditionally found in rock. Post-rock bands are often instrumental'.

It's not everyone's cup of tea and post-rock bands come in all forms. Usually they are guitar-based but keyboards, violins and often instruments such as xylophones are used to create a soundscape that usually uses a loud/quiet dynamic (very sturm und drang). I'm just glad you were open-minded enough to listen.

As far as prog is concerned, I have a personal preference for the heavier end of the spectrum (but am willing to listen and enjoy all sorts of prog). Bands like Threshold, Mastodon, Riverside, Coheed and Cambria, Opeth (early), Royal Hunt (early), etc are bands that appeal to me the most but I also like a considerable amount of old prog (Tull, ELP, Crimson, Alan Parsons, The Enid, Man, etc). Would you say that you're more a fan of the more avant-garde and jazz-influenced end of the prog spectrum? My mate is a big Mike Keneally fan (he's aslo a huge Weather Report fan). It's not for me but they are obviously very talented musicians (time and key changes are difficult in any band). As I said, it's just good that you listened. Nothing worse than not being prepared to try new music.


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, I'm more of a jazz and old school rock fan. I don't care how complex and avant garde things get, but I need a rhythm section that grooves, which is why I love Zappa and Jeff Beck, and Weather Report. And I like a bit of space between the notes. Music that breathes. So I guess that's why I never dug metal. But I'll listen to anything. I've been visiting the Progressive Ears site for years, and those fans over there will turn you onto a million bands.

There are bands that can do both really well. The Canadian instrumental band Karcius has a jazzy rhythm section, but they play metal riffs too. Mike Keneally can pretty much do anything. He is a phenomenal talent. His guitar phrasing is more idiosyncratic like Zappa's, and he's a great piano player too. And he writes fantastic material from catchy pop tunes to the most advanced instrumental composition. And he's really, really smart. He doesn't write dumb lyrics. He's my number one guy for the past 24 years.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> I do like bands such as Thinking Plague, and 5uu's


I like that 5uu's. I see (via Wiki) a connection with Thinking Plague, a personal favourite of mine. I will have to add them to my List!


----------



## Guest

@Starthrower

Have you heard Gosta Berlings Saga? They seem to tick your boxes...


----------



## starthrower

Bob Drake is on the first two albums, Hunger's Teeth, and Crisis In Clay. After that it was pretty much Dave Kerman's project.


----------



## starthrower

dogen said:


> @Starthrower
> 
> Have you heard Gosta Berlings Saga? They seem to tick your boxes...


I think I actually saw them at NEARfest in 2012. But I don't remember much. I usually keep an eye all the bands signed to Cuneiform Records.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Bob Drake is on the first two albums, Hunger's Teeth, and Crisis In Clay. After that it was pretty much Dave Kerman's project.


Seems Deborah Perry too?


----------



## starthrower

Here's something with Fred Frith. I really like this band. They have a CD called Cosa Brava:Ragged Atlas.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> I usually keep an eye all the bands signed to Cuneiform Records.


Also on Cuneiform another favourite of mine, Guapo.

http://www.cuneiformrecords.com/bandshtml/guapo.html


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Here's something with Fred Frith. I really like this band. They have a CD called Cosa Brava:Ragged Atlas.


Hey yes this is good!

(I see Carla from SGM in there....)


----------



## starthrower

Guapo? With a name like that I guessed Italian! Something like that I could listen to in the car.


----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> I don't know what post rock is supposed to mean, but I haven't heard any bands I like. And I don't like that Threshold tune. There are tons of proficient musicians doing stuff, but I rarely hear any exceptional material that makes me want to keep listening.
> 
> I do like bands such as Thinking Plague, and 5uu's, and Mike Keneally Band, and Helmet Of Gnats. These cats are not only great players, but they can write exceptional material. And they don't sound anything alike.


Again we seem to share many preferences! Nice the way you put into words what seems to distinguish the old school prog from a lot of the modern prog in your subsequent post. I totally agree. It's about the rhythm section and the phrasing.

The first video was 'not available in your country' but I love what I hear in the other ones.


----------



## starthrower

dogen said:


> @Starthrower
> 
> Have you heard Gosta Berlings Saga? They seem to tick your boxes...


Honestly, I'm not too crazy about the composition. It's pretty bare bones and repetitive.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Honestly, I'm not too crazy about the composition. It's pretty bare bones and repetitive.


Harumph! Well, I still like that Frith you uploaded, I may have to invest.


----------



## starthrower

dogen said:


> Harumph! Well, I still like that Frith you uploaded, I may have to invest.


Frith is kinda like Zappa. He has a huge catalog of all different kinds of music, and you just have to sort through and find what you like. I only have a handful of albums including Gravity, Henry Cow, and the two albums with French, Frith, and Kaiser. Those are my favorites because I'm a big Richard Thompson fan, and the material is eccentric and humorous.


----------



## Jesse000

Hey, guys. New to the forum thing, but I'm already loving the chats I've seen. 
As far as prog goes I've only recently discovered the majesty that is Gentle Giant. In addition I love the classics bands like Yes, King Crimson, etc. 
in the last year I've really become quite partial to this band called Shadowfax. Particularly the album Watercourse Way. 
I've heard some of the bands later ventures and wasn't overly enthusiastic about them, but I feel like WW is definitely a masterpiece in its own right. 
Dunno if anyone else is into this band but I highly recommend it. 
Everything from progressive rock parts to well thought out and beautiful orchestral parts.
Anyway, I'll see you all on the playing fields. 
'Til next time. 
~ Jesse.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Frith is kinda like Zappa. He has a huge catalog of all different kinds of music, and you just have to sort through and find what you like. I only have a handful of albums including Gravity, Henry Cow, and the two albums with French, Frith, and Kaiser. Those are my favorites because I'm a big Richard Thompson fan, and the material is eccentric and humorous.


I did have a Frith solo album* and one of the Thompson ventures but they must have gone in a purge. The solo one was quite unlistenable I decided!

*Guitar Solos (1974)


----------



## Merl

starthrower said:


> But I'll listen to anything. I've been visiting the Progressive Ears site for years, and those fans over there will turn you onto a million bands.


That's the problem. Once you start listening to other stuff you find so many new bands. We're like kids in sweet shops, these days, with so much access to music and the ability to sample properly before we buy. Makes buying so much less problematic (you dont get stuck with a turkey album that's got one decent track on it). With prog's resurgence the amount and variety of progressive music out there is staggering. How do you feel about space rock, Starthrower? I used to love Hawkwind and early Ozric Tentacles (the Ozric's newer stuff has been pants for years) and there's a few interesting space rock bands around these days.


----------



## Wood

Merl said:


> That's the problem. Once you start listening to other stuff you find so many new bands. We're like kids in sweet shops, these days, with so much access to music and the ability to sample properly before we buy. Makes buying so much less problematic (you dont get stuck with a turkey album that's got one decent track on it). With prog's resurgence the amount and variety of progressive music out there is staggering. How do you feel about space rock, Starthrower? I used to love Hawkwind and early Ozric Tentacles (the Ozric's newer stuff has been pants for years) and there's a few interesting space rock bands around these days.


When this track gets going it is quite absorbing.

I'm getting the sweet shop thing on this thread at the moment.


----------



## Wood

The interesting thing about the very informative prog website linked by Dogen above, is that most of the performers in my record collection are included there. I have always been a prog aficionado without realising it!

I've had my fingers in the cookie jar, and started with Twenty Sixty Six and Then's 'Reflections' based on their only album 'Reflections on the future' from 1972.






There is a lot to like about this tight German band, though the English singer, who has a blues / soul style, is not first class. The key men are the drummer Konstatin Bomarius, who drives the music forward with pace and skill, and especially the keyboard players who have some stunning organ solos. Mainly, the music is great because it swings, but there are also some more sensitive passages which split it up a bit, and some hippy trippy stuff, which at times is of very good quality, and others is (hopefully with intention) very funny.

Overall, a good start.


----------



## Simon Moon

Wood said:


> More interestingly, I have always presumed that prog, or Art Rock as we used to call it, was dealt a mortal blow by the arrival of punk, and was finally terminated by Spinal Tap. I'd be interested in revisiting the genre post 1980 but I doubt if I will know any of the bands. Is there anywhere one should start?


While punk has always been blamed (or credited, depending on point of view) for the late 70's downfall of prog, I think punk was more of a response to "corporate rock"; Boston, Journey, REO Speedwagon, etc. Prog seemed to me to be just collateral damage.

Some late punk and post punk bands were fans of some of the more avant-garde prog bands. PIL were fans of Can, Magma, Neu and other prog bands. Other bands like, Random Hold and This Heat were fans of King Crimson and VDGG.

Once the necessity for bands to be signed to a major label to release albums was no longer needed, prog had a major revival, starting in the early to mid 90's.

The band most credited with the beginning the revival, was Swedish band, Anglagard. And with good reason. Their release from '92 (Hybris) was a bit of a revelation. Taking quite a bit of influence from the 70's masters (GG, King Crimson), they succeeded in making it their own and sound fresh.

Anglagard's reputation pretty much opened the flood gates for so many incredible bands from all over the world, and in so many styles of prog, from the most mainstream (Porcupine Tree, Riverside, Big Big Train), to the most avant-garde (Thinking Plague, Akinaton Retard, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, Far Corner, Yugen).

I am happy to say, the almost limitless supply of great post 90's prog has not let up.


----------



## starthrower

starthrower said:


>


This edition really doesn't sound all that great. It has no warmth at all. Bright and hard sounding. Disappointing for a Japanese re-issue. But that's side 3 & 4 which is the electric stuff. Hopefully the acoustic Emerson & Lake sides sound better. Never cared for the song Pirates. Sounds like stage music, or Vegas. And the bonus live tracks that aren't even listed on the jacket are crappy bootleg sound.


----------



## Wood

My latest bonbon is French band Magma's MDK. This is an incredible record, like Carmina Burana on steroids. Uplifting nightmare of a record, and at times so over the top that it gives a completely new take on screeching women sopranos.

Here is the first track:






Google translate wasn't much help with the lyrics.


----------



## Wood

dogen said:


> I did have a Frith solo album* and one of the Thompson ventures but they must have gone in a purge. The solo one was quite unlistenable I decided!
> 
> *Guitar Solos (1974)


Richard Thompson's songwriting peaked at a very young age with Farewell, Farewell and Crazy Man Michael. You can almost feel the intensity of the pain of his accidental involvement in his girlfriend's death the previous year.


----------



## Wood

Simon Moon said:


> While punk has always been blamed (or credited, depending on point of view) for the late 70's downfall of prog, I think punk was more of a response to "corporate rock"; Boston, Journey, REO Speedwagon, etc. Prog seemed to me to be just collateral damage.
> 
> Some late punk and post punk bands were fans of some of the more avant-garde prog bands. PIL were fans of Can, Magma, Neu and other prog bands. Other bands like, Random Hold and This Heat were fans of King Crimson and VDGG.
> 
> Once the necessity for bands to be signed to a major label to release albums was no longer needed, prog had a major revival, starting in the early to mid 90's.
> 
> The band most credited with the beginning the revival, was Swedish band, Anglagard. And with good reason. Their release from '92 (Hybris) was a bit of a revelation. Taking quite a bit of influence from the 70's masters (GG, King Crimson), they succeeded in making it their own and sound fresh.
> 
> Anglagard's reputation pretty much opened the flood gates for so many incredible bands from all over the world, and in so many styles of prog, from the most mainstream (Porcupine Tree, Riverside, Big Big Train), to the most avant-garde (Thinking Plague, Akinaton Retard, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, Far Corner, Yugen).
> 
> I am happy to say, the almost limitless supply of great post 90's prog has not let up.


Thanks for the information Simon. So it looks like I have a good twenty years worth to investigate from scratch.

It'll be interesting to find out what Members who have listened to more contemporary prog would recommend as the key albums to start with. I'll start a new thread.


----------



## Vronsky

*Julian Jay Savarin: Waiters On The Dance (1971)*










Julian Jay Savarin: Waiters On The Dance (1971)


----------



## Vronsky

*Pink Floyd: A Saucerful of Secrets (1968)*










Pink Floyd: A Saucerful of Secrets (1968)


----------



## Wood

Wulf Zendik 'The Album'










This 2nd tier poet of the Beat Generation produced this debut album in his forties. More acid than a bottle of Sarson's. The instrument featured is his own invention, a guitar / sitar hybrid with 8 strings. It sounds good.


----------



## Wood

These albums probably don't need any introduction on a thread such as this.

Tangerine Dream: Phaedra






Peter Gabriel: 3






Santana: Caravanserai


----------



## Wood

In the Seventies I briefly borrowed a cassette of Bo Hansson from a friend, and ever since then have intended to revisit his gentle synthesiser music. Obviously I haven't been in a great rush, but I now have three of his albums, of which Attic Thoughts is the standout.

Lord of the rings






Attic Thoughts






Watership Down


----------



## Belowpar

I've been trying to avoid dipping my toe in here. Has anyone got a useful definition? My own would be along the lines of

I know it, when I don't like it. Always played by geeky white boys and you can't dance to it!
(I never claimed to be objective with all this).



Wood said:


> I always think of prog as a phase I went through as a whippersnapper. The remnants of my collection are:
> 
> Genesis: Live and LLDOB
> Yes: Tormato
> ELP: Tarka and another one with 'Eddy RU Ready'
> 
> However, there are a number of artists I still identify with who seem to be considered as prog these days. They are:
> 
> Barclay James Harvest
> Captain Beefheart
> The Enid
> Camel
> Soft Machine
> Jethro Tull
> Frank Zappa
> Focus
> Steely Dan
> Renaissance


Steely Dan are Prog???????????? When did that happen? Back in the day anything Jazz was NOT prog.

I can see that B&F are geeky white boys with terrible dress sense, but sshurely the following isn't porg?





[/QUOTE]

I think it's best if you carry on without me.


----------



## Guest

It's that pesky definition thing isn't it?! I too would not think of Steely Dan as prog, as much as I like them, nor other bands I see as listed under that heading.

Prog to me is meant to be an attempt at progressive in some way (rocket science huh?). So Yes were a prog band. A band aping them may have "the prog sound" but they are not truly being a progressive outfit as they are regurgitating the past. Regressive in fact, rather than progressive.


----------



## Wood

Belowpar said:


> Always played by geeky white boys and you can't dance to it!
> 
> Steely Dan are Prog???????????? When did that happen? Back in the day anything Jazz was NOT prog.
> 
> I think it's best if you carry on without me.


I'm a geeky white boy and I can't dance, so you may be onto something here Belowpar.

You might find that the majority of your records from the seventies are prog. 

http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=3917

You belong here. :lol:


----------



## Wood

Back in the day 'progressive music' applied to a narrow group of bands such as Pink Floyd, Yes, ELP. 

Prog is, as I have discovered in the past week, something very different. It appears to be an umbrella term for any group or singer which gives some originality to rock music, and maybe those too who ape the most prog of these acts. 

Steeleye Span are prog.


----------



## Belowpar

Wood said:


> Back in the day 'progressive music' applied to a narrow group of bands such as Pink Floyd, Yes, ELP.
> 
> Prog is, as I have discovered in the past week, something very different. It appears to be an umbrella term for any group or singer which gives some originality to rock music, and maybe those too who ape the most prog of these acts.
> 
> Steeleye Span are prog.


I clearly recall that about 1974 the  older guy across the street, who introduced me to Steely Dan and Miles Davis, telling me that real 'progressive music' had died out by "After Bathing at Baxters."

Back then there was no Google and it took me some time to find out WTF he was talking about. But I was so much older then….

Carry on. Carry on.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I wonder what people around here think of groups like Sleepytime Gorilla Museum?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Merl said:


> Check out Big Big Train, Pendragon, Flower Kings and Submarine Silence. I have a LOT of prog-loving mates and they love these lot. I was never a big Genesis fan but Big Big Train's 'The Underfall Yard' is a really good prog album and has Genesis-like overtones. Spock's Beard are very popular too. If you want summat a little heavier check out Riverside and Threshold (one of my personal faves). The Mars Volta are a wonderful band. Truly unique sound amongst the prog bands I mentioned. Porcupine Tree's trio of later albums 'In Absentia', Deadwing' and 'Fear of a Blank Planet' are almost essential listening. Awesome live band too. Band leader, Steven Wilson's solo stuff is extremely popular (but I'm not a fan, if I'm honest). If you like instrumental music that has some elements of prog, classical and guitar-based rock you're heading into my area of expertise - post rock. I could recommend you hundreds of great post-rock albums.
> 
> This is Threshold - towards the heavier end of the spectrum but still very melodic and lots of keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and not forgetting Dream Theater. May people consider their 'Images and Words' album a prog masterpiece. Some aof their albums are Pink Floyd-ish, some are Rush-esque and one, in particular is quite Metallica-ish.


I like some of The Flower Kings' stuff, The 'Flower Power' album mean't quite a bit to me back in the day.
I have heard quite a few Porcupine Tree albums but they're not really my thing, Steven Wilson's Bass Communion is pretty sweet though.
Threshold are one of those bands that I've heard and been like "wow" but haven't really followed up.
I've heard everything Dream Theater has released, I was a bit of a fan at one stage. The only album I ever have the urge to listen to nowadays is Awake. That albums' dark, cynical and atmospheric vibe is really great for some reason. Though SFAM and Images are alright.


----------



## Merl

Xenakiboy said:


> I wonder what people around here think of groups like Sleepytime Gorilla Museum?


Interesting band with a unique sound. I'm not a fan, personally, but don't mind them. An American mate of mine saw them live and said it was one of the strangest gigs he'd ever been to. Each member of the audience was given a hand-puppet when they came thru the door and they were informed to use them "as they saw fit". The band came on to wedding music and the guitarist wore a full-length wedding dress (that apparently kept getting caught on stuff until he ripped the bottom half off after 10 minutes). My mate left the gig unsure of what to make of them but he's never forgotten it.


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> I wonder what people around here think of groups like Sleepytime Gorilla Museum?


I had Grand Opening and Natural History but they went in a purge. I thought the first much better than the second. Carla is on the Frith album referenced above by Starthrower.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Wood

Jay said:


>


The mourning spirit of the morning after all. Or something.

Fine album!:tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer

Merl said:


> Interesting band with a unique sound. I'm not a fan, personally, but don't mind them. An American mate of mine saw them live and said it was one of the strangest gigs he'd ever been to. Each member of the audience was given a hand-puppet when they came thru the door and they were informed to use them "as they saw fit". The band came on to wedding music and the guitarist wore a full-length wedding dress (that apparently kept getting caught on stuff until he ripped the bottom half off after 10 minutes). My mate left the gig unsure of what to make of them but he's never forgotten it.


I love these stories...


----------



## Simon Moon

Xenakiboy said:


> I wonder what people around here think of groups like Sleepytime Gorilla Museum?


Like them a lot.

They definitely fit in with the avant-prog subgenre.

Seen them live several times. Always an interesting show, that is as much performance art as it is a concert.


----------



## Wood




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## starthrower

Kimara Sahn's new release, Pop.

http://www.precognitiverecords.com/Pop


----------



## maestro267

Nice to see this thread has been revived quite emphatically this year. I've been on a big Marillion kick through 2015 and 2016. The only studio albums of theirs I don't have now (I don't bother with live or compilations) are This Strange Engine, .com, Somewhere Else, Happiness is the Road and F.E.A.R, their latest.

In the last year, I've discovered Frost* and Big Big Train, both of whom have released new albums this year, the former after an 8-year hiatus. Frost* have this huge epic sound to them, and the title track of their debut album, Milliontown, is one of the most thrilling listens in all of prog, especially the closing instrumental section. Meanwhile, Big Big Train tell stories about places and people through history. Incorporating not just rock instruments, but the likes of brass band and string quartet, their songs are genuinely orchestrated (I don't use that term for every rock band) with the skills of a master craftsman.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Merl

Here's an interesting band I used to love many years ago. Wally were a bunch of lads from Harrogate, in Yorkshire, and produced two quite enjoyable albums. A mixture of folk-rock, prog and americana, they were certainly interesting. Some tracks sounded like Fairport Convention, some like Poco and others like the Strawbs or Wishbone Ash. Strangely enough, I used to deliver art materials to the guitarist, back in the 80s. Nice guy. Their old keyboard player, Nick Glennie-Smith, now writes and conducts the scores for a lot of Hollywood blockbusters.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Arktis by Ihsahn. I'm really into this album (this week)  I've linked to it before. This is kind of black prog metal but very diverse and sometimes catchy and emotional. He is more famous for vocals/guitar in Emperor and he used to teach guitar at the local music school in his hometown, Notodden.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 89408
> 
> Arktis by Ihsahn. I'm really into this album (this week)  I've linked to it before. This is kind of black prog metal but very diverse and sometimes catchy and emotional. He is more famous for vocals/guitar in Emperor and he used to teach guitar at the local music school in his hometown, Notodden.


I saw him live when I went to Wacken Open Air in 2013, great, seriously great musician!


----------



## jailhouse

Wood said:


> (talking about Magma's album MDK)
> 
> and at times so over the top that it gives a completely new take on screeching women sopranos


It's actually a man, if you can believe that (It's Christian Vander, the leader of the band/songwriter/singer/absurdly good drummer/crazy dude). One of his main influences for Magma is John Coltrane, especially his later period (ex: Ascension) and the screeching is supposed to imitate saxophone screeches. He developed it and on more recent albums/live performances he really started to nail it, sounds exactly like a saxophone.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Merl

Used to play this to death. One of the most interesting voices in rock music in the 70s.


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


> No one likes Heldon, Aphrodite's Child or Igor Wakhévitch? Flabbergasted!


I used to have that Aphrodite's Child record. This reminded me, and I want it on CD now.


----------



## millionrainbows

Wood said:


> Tull are most definitely a rock band (with a background in blues). IA has worked with folk rockers like members of Steeleye Span and Fairport Convention, but even in their folk period, it was a more a question of lyrics being about the countryside than anything resembling folk music. In fairness, Anderson is a fine singer songwriter, and wrote some quality acoustic tracks, such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a prog period in the early seventies, when everyone else was doing it, TAAB and Passion Play in particular.


I love Thick As A Brick for prog, and Stand Up for rock. The very first is good, too, and Passion Play for prog.

What irritates me about Anderson are his pompous religious pronouncements, like on Aqualung.


----------



## starthrower

I love Tull. Just bought Minstrel In The Gallery 40th Anniversary Edition. Acoustic guitar has always been my thing, so I really enjoy all of Anderson's acoustic numbers. I always felt the Aqualung subject matter was anti-religious, at least as far as the dogma and assumptions are concerned. But I listen to that album the least. I enjoy everything from the first album up through Stormwatch, and Anderson's Walk Into Light album. Crest Of A Knave has some good tunes, but Steel Monkey sounds very dated at this point.


----------



## Wood

millionrainbows said:


> I love Thick As A Brick for prog, and Stand Up for rock. The very first is good, too, and Passion Play for prog.
> 
> What irritates me about Anderson are his pompous religious pronouncements, like on Aqualung.


He was just a boy then, but it was organised religion that he was protesting against.

This Was came first, with Mick Abrahams.

IA is rather pompous though, it's true.


----------



## millionrainbows

If you get any of the Gentle Giant CDs, get the ones with "Alucard" and the EMI logo on the back.

The mastering is very good on these. I have a pretty good ear for remasters, and these sound real good. I have "The Power and the Glory" and "In a Glass House."

There are also 5.1 surround versions; I haven't gotten those.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> If you get any of the Gentle Giant CDs, get the ones with "Alucard" and the EMI logo on the back.
> 
> The mastering is very good on these. I have a pretty good ear for remasters, and these sound real good. I have "The Power and the Glory" and "In a Glass House."
> 
> There are also 5.1 surround versions; I haven't gotten those.


And skip the DRT 35th Anniversary editions. They don't sound that great. Derek Shulman put those out with no tweeking or improvements. A waste of money.


----------



## starthrower

Former Thinking Plague member Bob Drake has a new album entitled Arx Pilosa. It sounds really good judging from the samples.
https://bobdrake.bandcamp.com/album/arx-pilosa


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> And skip the DRT 35th Anniversary editions. They don't sound that great. Derek Shulman put those out with no tweeking or improvements. A waste of money.


…and I've got every one of 'em, with slipcovers!


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> …and I've got every one of 'em, with slipcovers!


They don't sound terrible. If they were your first CD copies, then at least you didn't waste money upgrading to versions that aren't an improvement. I've already purchased Free Hand three times before they got it right.


----------



## millionrainbows

Of GG, the ones I like best are Power & the Glory, Octopus, and In a Glass House.

The first time I heard 'em was on the college radio, with my friend D.J. ing. He played "So Sincere" and I thought it was "pointillist rock" like Webern. I drove immediately to the station to find out who it was.


----------



## starthrower

So Sincere has got to be the most brilliant three minutes of progressive rock! About 25 years ago I walked into a university record store and found two copies of The Power & The Glory on Capitol CDs. I bought 'em both, and gave one to my best friend.


----------



## millionrainbows

Another G.G. tune I love is "Knots," because I had read the book by R.D. Laing long before that. I couldn't believe a rock group, or anyone, could write a song like that.
















​






In memoriam my good friend Carl Bryson


----------



## starthrower

Octopus is a great sounding record! I should pick up the Steve Wilson remixes of this one, and TP&TG. You can't beat the old analog recordings.


----------



## millionrainbows

starthrower said:


> Octopus is a great sounding record! I should pick up the Steve Wilson remixes of this one, and TP&TG. You can't beat the old analog recordings.


I'll bet that both of those sound great, and there's no telling what they did with the mixing.

You mentioned Genesis at some time. I like Selling England By the Pound. Here is also a great Peter Gabriel song:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Some more Healing Force, a bit more poppy but good song


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jay




----------



## Wood

Hugh Hopper: Numero d'Vol










Soft Machine's bass guitarist's last solo album before his death in 2009.


----------



## regenmusic

Weidorje - Weidorje [Full Album, 1978] France, band started by two ex-Magma members.


----------



## millionrainbows

I love Hugh Hopper. Some of his best work is on the Robert Wyatt album "Rock Bottom" using his bass speeded-up.


----------



## starthrower

millionrainbows said:


> I love Hugh Hopper. Some of his best work is on the Robert Wyatt album "Rock Bottom" using his bass speeded-up.


There's a massive multi volume posthumous series of Hugh's music being released right now. 
http://www.waysidemusic.com/search.aspx?keyword=hugh+hopper


----------



## Jay

On the Hugh Hopper tip....


----------



## millionrainbows

One of Hugh Hopper's strongest points was his ability to play ostinato grooves in odd time signatures, which really held the whole thing together.


----------



## Medley

Love the direction Animals As Leaders is taking on this latest album, a bit further away from their usual heavier sound


----------



## Retyc

Still underappreciated:


----------



## Wood

Dewa Budjana: Dawai in paradise










Jazz rock with some Indonesian, but teeters close to Mood Muzak.


----------



## Jay

Also from Indonesia is Discus. Kind of a Henry Cow/RIO vibe here:


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Think I have the Rotterdam version of this concert on cassette somewhere. I remember it striked me as relatively bad sound for Zappa's standards. Maybe because of the mix?


----------



## Casebearer

Jay said:


> Also from Indonesia is Discus. Kind of a Henry Cow/RIO vibe here:


Nice stuff! Certainly has a Zappa-esque vibe to it also.


----------



## regenmusic

Eskaton - 4 Visions (Full Album)


----------



## Simon Moon

Casebearer said:


> Nice stuff! Certainly has a Zappa-esque vibe to it also.


I saw Discus about 10 years ago live at BajaProg in Mexicali.

Really amazing live.

They also have a Mahavishnu Orchestra vibe at times.


----------



## Simon Moon

regenmusic said:


> Eskaton - 4 Visions (Full Album)


One of the best Zeuhl albums ever recorded!

Very close to the best from Magma.

One of those recordings I can listen to countless times without tiring of it.


----------



## starthrower

Just picked up this disc, which is the first volume from the Cow 40th Anniversary box now available separately. Great music if you're a Canterbury rock fan, and a fan of HC's first album, Leg End. You can find these at Wayside Music. Just scroll down about half way on the homepage. http://www.waysidemusic.com/


----------



## 38157

Anybody heard Koenji Hyakkei? There's an attractive, tacky neon brightness to it, and it's quite a surreal experience. Not sure if you'd call it prog, but I wonder that about everything since it's such a vague term anyway (and one I don't really like). The drummer's other group, Ruins, appeals to me on a similar level.


----------



## neoshredder

Dream Theater is awesome.


----------



## Simon Moon

****** said:


> Anybody heard Koenji Hyakkei? There's an attractive, tacky neon brightness to it, and it's quite a surreal experience. Not sure if you'd call it prog, but I wonder that about everything since it's such a vague term anyway (and one I don't really like). The drummer's other group, Ruins, appeals to me on a similar level.


Quite good.

I own several Ruins CD's, but not this.

Kind of in the Zao school of Zeuhl prog/fusion.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Simon Moon

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


I saw them perform this, and their own classics, at ProgFest in Los Angeles in 1994.

Really good band, with more than their share of beautiful melodies.


----------



## starthrower

Tune from the new Thinking Plague CD. Available next week from Wayside Music.


__
https://soundcloud.com/cuneiformrecords%2Fthinking_plague-the_echoes_of_their_cries-from-hoping_against_hope


----------



## millionrainbows

One of my favorite prog albums is this oldie, Mainstream by the Manzanera-based group Quiet Sun. Odd time signatures reminiscent of Soft Machine, Eno vocals and lyrics, searing fuzz guitar solos by Manzanera, Wurlitzer electric piano, good bass player…prog-rock at its best.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Purchased Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs for $10 yesterday nice vinyl copy original pressing but only realised when I played it at home (plays very well), that the record label is a misprint - says Bridge of Signs on Record..... is an Australian pressing not sure if this means it worth something as a misprint, or were all Aust pressings that way?


----------



## regenmusic

MAGMA La LŽgende du Siecle, French TV, February 26th 1973

I played this whole thing up to the interview for a female friend last night, and she said about 4/5'ths way through the music, "They sound like cavemen. Where is the fire? You'd expect them to be around a fire."


----------



## Weston

^I guess they sort of look like cavemen too.


----------



## Weston

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


This is Bon Scott, later better known as the singer of AC/DC? What a weird difference!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Weston said:


> This is Bon Scott, later better known as the singer of AC/DC? What a weird difference!


Yep, same Bon Scott.

He toured the UK in the early 70's with Fraternity (who were a big band in Oz at the time), doing proggy stuff but got nowhere and the band returned to Oz broke up and then Bon (shaven his beard) joined AC/DC and the rest is history...........


----------



## Casebearer

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Purchased Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs for $10 yesterday nice vinyl copy original pressing but only realised when I played it at home (plays very well), that the record label is a misprint - says Bridge of Signs on Record..... is an Australian pressing not sure if this means it worth something as a misprint, or were all Aust pressings that way?
> 
> 
> View attachment 91374


You might try entering the info you've got on the record in the Discogs database and see if yours is registered there. If so you can find out what it does in the marketplace. But maybe you knew this already....


----------



## Michael42

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yep, same Bon Scott.
> 
> He toured the UK in the early 70's with Fraternity (who were a big band in Oz at the time), doing proggy stuff but got nowhere and the band returned to Oz broke up and then Bon (shaven his beard) joined AC/DC and the rest is history...........


That's amazing, you learn something everyday!


----------



## Casebearer

I bought Tales from Topographic Oceans when I was 16 years old or so but never could really get into it, although I love a lot of what Yes did on other albums. So I think I sold it or gave it away. Should I be sorry?

Here's a remastered version that sounds much crispier than what I remember from days long gone.


----------



## regenmusic

I really loved Tales by Yes as a teenager, and liked it throughout my life....I don't go back that often to everything I've heard many times, except for a few things. Tales is good to hear a bit of now and then for me.


----------



## starthrower

Casebearer said:


> I bought Tales from Topographic Oceans when I was 16 years old or so but never could really get into it, although I love a lot of what Yes did on other albums. So I think I sold it or gave it away. Should I be sorry?


I never cared much for it either.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Same, I think Closer to the Edge sounds dated also but am a big fan of the Yes Album which I love......... Starship Trooper and I've seen All Good People etc


----------



## Weston

Classical music fans feeling something sounds dated. Now _that's_ going to be tough to explain to the non-fan. :lol:


----------



## Simon Moon

Weston said:


> Classical music fans feeling something sounds dated. Now _that's_ going to be tough to explain to the non-fan. :lol:


Great point!

A great composition, remains a great composition, no matter how much time passes. And I believe Close to the Edge is a great composition.

The only thing that might sound dated, are the instruments, like the vintage analog synths.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Simon Moon said:


> Great point!
> 
> A great composition, remains a great composition, no matter how much time passes. And I believe Close to the Edge is a great composition.
> 
> The only thing that might sound dated, are the instruments, like the vintage analog synths.


True but for some reason the Yes Album sounds more timeless (less dated) to me................


----------



## Casebearer

Hey, that's nice, opinions differ. Never a dull moment on TC, ha ha.

I think I at least like Tales much more now than I used to maybe in part because of the much better sound on the remastered version, although it doesn't have the wonderful lyricism of Close to the Edge. I also like Starship Trooper and All Good People by the way.


----------



## starthrower

Close To The Edge still sounds good to me. The music that is. Anderson's lyrics are another story. To my ears, Fragile is their best sounding record. It still sounds the same to me as it did when I first listened to it in 1976.


----------



## Simon Moon

starthrower said:


> Close To The Edge still sounds good to me. The music that is. Anderson's lyrics are another story. To my ears, Fragile is their best sounding record. It still sounds the same to me as it did when I first listened to it in 1976.


And I'll go with Relayer as their best recording.

The middle, almost chaotic section, is killer. But that beautiful ending "Soon" section, resolving the middle intense section, gets me every time.


----------



## Weston

I'll vote "Awaken" their best single piece (if you can call it that). Kind of multiple orgasmic in a cosmic sort of way. I think Anderson feels it was their best too.


----------



## Simon Moon

Weston said:


> I'll vote "Awaken" their best single piece (if you can call it that). Kind of multiple orgasmic in a cosmic sort of way. I think Anderson feels it was their best too.


Yeah, it's a monster!

I put it right behind Relayer and CttE, but not my much.


----------



## Casebearer

So much great stuff by Yes. Yes, yes. 

When I think of the band name now, it seems 30 years ahead of it's time, marketingwise...
As I'm not English-tongued I might perceive that differently than others.

Did people ever name their children 'Yes' I wonder.


----------



## techniquest

Weston said:


> I'll vote "Awaken" their best single piece (if you can call it that). Kind of multiple orgasmic in a cosmic sort of way. I think Anderson feels it was their best too.


Outside of 'Tales from Topographic Oceans', which I have always loved above everything else Yes did, I'd agree with you: 'Awaken' is a real gem of a piece.
I like 'The Gates of Delirium' from 'Relayer' but the production was dreadful on that album; but I just discovered that it's been released with the same kind of complete re-working that has recently been done with TfTO, by Steve Wilson - so I'm going shopping.


----------



## Armanvd

Hi all.I'm New Here.The Latest Prog Music I've Heard Is Punch Brother's Album : The Phosphorescent Blues.Genre : Progressive Bluegrass . 




Hope You Enjoy


----------



## Jay




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Was just listening to the Hamburger Concerto last night too


----------



## starthrower

From a great album by the Chicago band. Oregon drummer Mark Walker is on some tracks. The fabulous guitarist is Ernie Denov. Long time Chicago veteran who also plays in a Latin jazz band with harmonica/keyboard ace, Howard Levy.


----------



## Casebearer

Great music but that is the most ugly and scaring animal / album cover I hope I'll ever see. I would never buy an album with such a cover, it almost instantly convinces me of streaming music :devil:


----------



## starthrower

I didn't have to buy a copy. Ernie Denov sent me one no charge! I met Ernie 10 years ago at a prog rock festival in Rochester, NY. He was playing in a band performing Gentle Giant music.


----------



## Simon Moon

French band, Forgas Band Phenomena.

Sound isn't great, but the band is.


----------



## techniquest

I'm not going to wade through all 22 pages of this thread to see if they've already been mentioned, but I recently discovered UK prog band 'Pendragon' and although I'm not so keen on their more recent stuff, some of their earlier music is really superb.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Donald Trump is going to make prog rock great again. No, not punk rock That is ----ing dead and was mostly stupid anyway. I am talking real art. Progressive ----in' Rock.

http://www.somethingawful.com/news/prog-rock-palmer/


Should we be worried...............


----------



## starthrower

A friend of mine attended this show a few weeks ago.


----------



## starthrower

If you haven't heard 5uu's, do yourself a favor and listen to their albums Hunger's Teeth, and Crisis in Clay. They're amazing! Here's the 2nd and 3rd track from Crisis in Clay.











http://www.waysidemusic.com/search.aspx?keyword=5uus


----------



## starthrower

Allan Holdsworth solo discography box set being released on April 7th. 
https://www.burningshed.com/store/jazz/product/140/8565/
https://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Chan...89087365&sr=1-1&keywords=allan+holdsworth+box


----------



## Phil loves classical

Not too into progressive rock, but really like King Crimson


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Jay




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## The Deacon

One cannot say one likes King Crimson and just leave it at that.
What PERIOD Crimbo do you enjoy?


----------



## The Deacon

Very few British prog bands of the 70s espoused that rural American-sound. Help Yourself was one of the few. And, you are correct, Wally was another - moreso on the first lp. 
The second lp I believe was produced by Rick Wakeman!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

In memory of:

Peter Banks & Chris Squire
(1947-2013) (1948-2015)﻿


----------



## Casebearer

Can I say I like every period of King Crimson?


----------



## The Deacon

Even the "Beat" lp?


----------



## Casebearer

Don't know that one.


----------



## Guest

Casebearer said:


> Don't know that one.


82, Belew, after Discipline, before Three of a Perfect Pair.

PS. If you don't have it, the double live Toronto is a complete whizzer.


----------



## EdwardBast

Casebearer said:


> Don't know that one.


A few cuts from _Beat_, gems each.

Sartori in Tangier. Fripp at his best and two drummers:






Neurotica: A field guide to city nightlife, Live in Montreal.






Niel and Jack and Me:


----------



## philoctetes

I like the Absent Lovers set from that phase. My Discpline CD sounds terrible, an old master with all highs and no bass. 

Saw Yes three times, the Roundabout encore brought 4 dancing streakers on stage...

Listening right now to Zappa's Roxy set...


----------



## Guest

FWIW I've never listened to King Crimson, deliberately. I wanted to keep a band back that I could actually hear fresh for the first time as an old man.

It must be almost time to start on them....


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> FWIW I've never listened to King Crimson, deliberately. I wanted to keep a band back that I could actually hear fresh for the first time as an old man.
> 
> It must be almost time to start on them....


The first album, In the Court of the Crimson King, together with Pawn Hearts by Van der Graaf Generator are what turned me onto music in the first place.

Time to enjoy your decrepitude, Tulse.


----------



## Dr Johnson

In The Court Of The Crimson King is essential.

But so are Larks Tongues In Aspic, Starless And Bible Black and Red.

Then there is Discipline.

You've got a lot of treats in store.


----------



## Guest

Okay, here's the plan. I'll purchase and listen to their performances from the 50th anniversary of each recording so I'll get to know them in real time, but 50 years late.

As far as I can tell, the first recording is July 5, 1969 from Hyde Park. So, if I'm spared, I'll start listening from July next year. 

It's been a long wait, I hope they live up to what I have been anticipating.

Are there any books that you recommend, particularly ones written chronologically?


----------



## Guest

I'd recommend In the Court of King Crimson by Sid Smith, although it wasn't £50 when I bought it. (It came out in 2009)


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Okay, here's the plan. I'll purchase and listen to their performances from the 50th anniversary of each recording so I'll get to know them in real time, but 50 years late.
> 
> As far as I can tell, the first recording is July 5, 1969 from Hyde Park. So, if I'm spared, I'll start listening from July next year.
> 
> It's been a long wait, I hope they live up to what I have been anticipating.


You mad *******.

Should you regain your sanity, let me say this:

Over an extremely long career KC has gone through various styles of creation. The only constant is Robert Fripp, but, being the man he is, he too has changed his playing style at several points. Two people may both be fans of KC, but have very different opinions as to their best (and not so best) pieces, albums, styles.

Hope that helps :devil:


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> You mad *******.
> 
> Should you regain your sanity, let me say this:
> 
> Over an extremely long career KC has gone through various styles of creation. The only constant is Robert Fripp, but, being the man he is, he too has changed his playing style at several points. Two people may both be fans of KC, but have very different opinions as to their best (and not so best) pieces, albums, styles.
> 
> Hope that helps :devil:


You're not the first to say that. :lol:

Spoiler alert, paragraph 3!:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> You're not the first to say that. :lol:
> 
> Spoiler alert, paragraph 3!:tiphat:


On a positive note, KC have _never_ been ****.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> On a positive note, KC have _never_ been ****.


and he's from Wessex, like Dr J and myself.


----------



## The Deacon

"Absent Lovers"
"Neil,Jack & Me"










This is what I call the Americanized-period of KC.

Not sure if Belew indeed is American, but he ruined the group for me.

There is nothing more quintessentially ENGLISH as the roots of Crimbo. I am talking about the lp, "Cheerful Insanity of Giles,Giles and Fripp"

Which gives me a new topic idea :clap:


----------



## EdwardBast

The Deacon said:


> "Absent Lovers"
> "Neil,Jack & Me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I call the Americanized-period of KC.
> 
> Not sure if Belew indeed is American, but he ruined the group for me.
> 
> There is nothing more quintessentially ENGLISH as the roots of Crimso. I am talking about the lp, "Cheerful Insanity of Giles,Giles and Fripp"


Belew is American, so is Tony Levin. And Fripp was, arguably, at least an honorary American by that time as well, living, working and training musicians there for years. Crimson has been at least half American since 1981 (two-thirds in the 90s, three-quarters in the 2000s, four-sevenths more recently.)

When I heard the 80s incarnation of Crimson I wasn't immediately convinced either. Part of it, I think, was the claustrophobic mixing, like there was no air in the studio. Vacuum packed recording? Crimson has to be heard live - always - and this band perhaps more so than some of the other incarnations. Belew was possibly the best vocalist Crimson ever had, and he was a perfect foil to Fripp as a guitarist, a near opposite in playing style and demeanor. Fripp totally controlled, the essence of "Discipline" (despite his penchant for high-wire exploratory improvisation.) Belew was the spirit of "Indiscipline," both in the insane genius of his whammy bar twisting, neck bending, fretboard tapping solos and his lyrics. This dynamic, I think, had a great deal to do with making the band what it was. I appreciate this incarnation much more now than I did at the time.

Belew didn't ruin the band - that's "Elephant Talk," the discontent of those with long memories unwilling to let the band have a new life.


----------



## starthrower

I love Adrian Belew, and I wish I could catch his trio on tour. Unfortunately, I live in a lame city where nothing is happening. I can't think of another musician that can sing and play guitar as great as Adrian. Check out his e album on YouTube. Some really cool stuff. 




He had a great run with KC, but I'm glad he's having success doing his own thing. Frank Zappa had a great ear for talent, and thanks to him Adrian was rescued from obscurity back there in Kentucky.


----------



## The Deacon

Yesterday I traded some comic books for a copy of "Beyond The Planets" lp ('84).

I've heard lps like Tomita's electric version of Holst and Patrick Gleeson's "Beyond The Sun:Electronic Portrait of Holst's "The Planets" and I must say this one blows those away.

I was expecting the worse, but this really IS very good. The only real bad bit is where you have this fookin' disco-beat drumming in the worse place possible - the regal "Jupiter".

Its mainly done on the Fairlight; computer-programmed.


So then you ask: "Well, GrandProgGuru Deacon-sir, who then is this fine lp down to?"
This is rather a mystery: The front cover says Rick Wakeman, Jeff Wayne (War of the Worlds) and Peek (SKY) but these three I see as mere guests. For instance Wayne's contribution is only the composition of the 2 minute Overture. Wakiepoos appears only sporadically.
In small letters we have it that some keys and programming is down to the guitarist ,Peek but the main keys work seems to be a fellow called Schutz. Well, all I can say is that he truely got short-shifted in the credits here.

There is a (small portion) of narration with the narrator sounding like actor, Burton (War of the Worlds).





I would think this lp difficult to find. Its recorded in Perth,Australia - Wakie toured with SKY for a while - Was released in Oz, UK and my copy is French press.


If you see it GET IT.


----------



## The Deacon

Brian Auger "Second Wind" (his second - possibly third, release.)

Got this lp, FINALLY, the other day. A beat-up copy but, for some reason, this particular title has been difficult for me to find. (Okay,Sherlock, you say not difficult if one goes ebay. Well, you know what? **** computer-collecting. That is not true collecting.)

Great lp.
Couldn't believe it when a Progarchives review of the lp has the last (title) track trashed. Along with "Freedom Jazz Dance" this is clearly the best track.

If you have nothing against strained ,high pitched vocalists (Litherwood ,in this case), I highly recommend this lp.


----------



## starthrower

Not a big fan of Ligertwood, but Second Wind is a great album. And yes, their cover of the Eddie Harris tune is superb.


----------



## The Deacon

Get it on, boy!

Cheeko, the god of Pwog, sayeth uz needs more pwog posts here.


----------



## Jay




----------



## pianozach

Casebearer said:


> I bought Tales from Topographic Oceans when I was 16 years old or so but never could really get into it, although I love a lot of what Yes did on other albums. So I think I sold it or gave it away. Should I be sorry?
> 
> Here's a remastered version that sounds much crispier than what I remember from days long gone.


Huge *Yes* fan here. *Tales* is still one of my Top 5 Yes albums.


----------



## regenmusic

I feel sorry for people who get caught in the glare of the Prog Rock headlights. They fall prey to being snared by the rock and roll Zeitgeist represented by its press, heaping accolades on a very poor tradition. There is little higher wisdom, just hedonism, and Egos, compared to the Classical tradition and all it represents, from great operas to church music.


----------



## pianozach

regenmusic said:


> I feel sorry for people who get caught in the glare of the Prog Rock headlights. They fall prey to being snared by the rock and roll Zeitgeist represented by its press, heaping accolades on a very poor tradition. There is little higher wisdom, just hedonism, and Egos, compared to the Classical tradition and all it represents, from great operas to church music.


After only a few years of respect, Prog has been belittled and derided ever since.


----------



## starthrower

I get caught up in music I love and respect. Negative opinions from classical snobs will not sway my judgement or enjoyment.


----------



## Jay

The contemporary Prog re-appraisal now gets the academic treatment usually reserved for so-called "classical" music. I guess there's "little higher wisdom" in higher education.


----------



## regenmusic

pianozach said:


> After only a few years of respect, Prog has been belittled and derided ever since.


I'm not referring to Prog, which I respect. I'm referring to getting stuck in it, backed into a cul de sac by thinking that regular classic rock is on the same level. Think of the lyrical content. I'm not denying I enjoy it, I'm just saying it doesn't lead to higher levels of education. It makes education suspect. And just because one or two rock stars might have become a doctor of something or an academic, it doesn't color the whole lot like that to me.


----------



## SanAntone

*David Longdon – Door One*
The late Big Big Train singer and multi-instrumentalist David Longdon's posthumous solo album stands as a beautifully crafted, bittersweet reminder of one of modern prog’s great talents. (*louder/prog*)


----------



## NoCoPilot

What about the massive 13-disc archival box by The Muffins?








Baker's Dozen, by The Muffins


147 track album




cuneiformrecords.bandcamp.com


----------



## SanAntone

*Soft Ffog: Soft Ffog*
Guitarist *Tom Hasslan *(Krokofant) drummer, *Axel Skalstad* (Krokofant) bassist, *Trond Frønes* (Red Kite, Grand General) and keyboardist *Vegard Lien Bjerkan* (WIZRD) debut on this new sub-label (Is It Jazz?) by the venerable Nordic prog rock label Karisma. The musicians formed this unit back in 2016 but for various reasons took some time getting it together. Respectively, they have resided within the heart of Scandinavian progressive jazz, jazz rock and offshoot genres, also performing with the noteworthy ensembles noted above. Coinciding with the new record label's vision, the group focuses on heavy doses of improvisation interlaced with tangible song-forms. Nonetheless, the artists crank the volume up as Hasslan provides one sonic shockwave over another and shreds his guitar into micro-fragments. Yet, the group's manifesto resides within a democratic methodology. (*all about jazz*)


----------



## pianozach

Casebearer said:


> ^^^
> ^^^
> ^^^
> ^^^
> Thanks Simon for your extensive post on 2nd generation progrock. I thought progrock was dead, at least that it had no living children in some sort of health. Glad to hear it survived.
> 
> Difficulty with extensive posting (and knowledge) of course is that at the receiving end you don't know where to begin when you lack the knowledge. So I'm soliciting for personal advice. What I like in first generation progrock and what I don't like that much I've listed below. Maybe you could advice me on two or three children of progrock I need to pay a visit?
> 
> *What I like*
> King Crimson
> Yes
> Henry Cow
> Pere Ubu/David Thomas & the bla bla bla (if you want to count them in)
> Jethro Tull
> Caravan
> (and of course Zappa, but he's in another league all together, as is Beefheart)
> 
> *What I don't care for that much or sometimes even hate*
> Genesis
> Camel
> Gentle Giant (don't know them that well to be honest)
> Supertramp
> Traffic
> UK (although I'm in doubt)
> 
> I would also be interested if the division I make makes any sense to anyone else? If so we might organize different churches to prevent getting mixed up, ha ha.


Using your lists as a springboard . . . 

*What I like*
_King Crimson
Yes

Jethro Tull
Caravan

Genesis
Camel
Gentle Giant 
Supertramp
Traffic
UK 

ELP_
Proto-Prog and Psychedelic Era _Beatles
Kansas
Triumvirat
Transatlantic



Zappa_ is generally a no-go. He's so hit or miss, and occasionally lyrically embarrassing. Sometimes the vocals on his stuff is patently annoying. _Captain Beefheart_, on the other hand, is a band (artist?) of which I've never really found anything that I've really liked enough to recommend. Not really a fan of Metal Prog, although there are some exceptions.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Goblin


----------



## SanAntone

*Glass Hammer – At The Gate*
There is a fine legacy of female vocalists in Progressive Rock. From Annie Haslam to Christina Booth, from Floor Jansen to Lee Douglas, these women have all proudly flown the Prog flag in the magical, mystical upper voice registers. Glass Hammer’s vocalist Hannah Pryor is destined to be counted amongst them.

Re-tooled in 2021 around Pryor’s vocal talents, this iteration of Glass Hammer has returned with its 21st studio album ‘At the Gate.’ The album is the third in the band’s ‘Skallagrim’ trilogy (a Progressive Rock fantasy based on bandleader Steve Babb’s novel ‘Skallagrim – In the Vales of Pagarna’.) You might at this point be wondering whether these fantastical notions do not come across as a little pretentious, but in fact they do not. This is Prog, after all, and a little pomposity and fantasy are downright requirements in the genre we love, just as long as they are presented with good taste and musicality. This album offers those qualities in droves. It is also an allegorical work, and its messages are quite apposite in the modern age. (prog report)


----------



## SanAntone

_Les Nouveaux Mondes: 2022 Edition_ is a totally re-recorded version of French prog rockers *Nemo*'s first album, which was originally released in 2002. _Les Nouveaux Mondes_ features the band's classic line up, being *Jean Baptiste Itier* (drums), *Lionel B Guichard* (bass guitar), *Guillaume Fontaine* (keyboards, vocals) and *JP Louveton* (lead vocals, guitars).

_Les Nouveaux Mondes_ is a concept album and the music of Nemo is a blend of neo-prog and “old-fashioned” prog with musical elements and influences from bands like Ange, Discipline, Echolyn, Izz, Gong, Mike Oldfield and even King Crimson and Frank Zappa. (background magazine)


----------



## SanAntone

*King's X - Three Sides Of One*
Veteran art-rock trio’s first studio album in 14 years.

Two of the best songs here, "All God’s Children" and "Take The Time", make excellent use of glistening acoustic guitar intros, but they also exhibit that welcome melodic gift which has always lifted King’s X that little bit higher. If Three Sides Of One turns out to be the band’s studio album swan song, they will have gone out on a high. On this evidence, though, there’s still plenty of verve and imagination in the tank.


----------



## SanAntone

*Oceans Of Slumber - Starlight And Ash*
Texan prog metallers dial back the extreme in favour of idiosyncrasy.

Where its predecessor was crammed with seven-minute epics, here, the scope’s been reeled back, and what it’s made for is an album that’s progressive in a different way. Gilbert has referred to this album as “the new Southern Gothic”. There’s little showy technicality, no mammoth suites or fast-fingered solos. It’s barely metal either, eschewing screams and hulking guitars. Much more intrinsic to the album are its *experiments with genre*.


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

Celebrating the band’s 50th anniversary, *Banco del Mutuo Soccorso* have released possibly their most ambitious concept album since their 1972 debut.






Vittorio Nocenzi – keyboards
Filippo Marcheggiani – guitars
Nicola Di Giá – guitars
Marco Capozi – bass
Fabio Moresco – drums
Tony D’Alessio – vocals


----------



## Jay

[video]


----------



## starthrower

1993 CMP Records

I found this one yesterday in a cardboard box of CDs at a used bookstore. Pretty cool album! May appeal to fans of King Crimson instrumental improvs or the Bruford/Levin albums. Torn's playing is also reminiscent of Terje Rypdal.


----------



## Denerah Bathory

Aramis said:


> I was into progressive stuff some time ago and I can say that I have quite wide knowledge on this subject.
> 
> King Crimson was the first group I listened to, then came Van Der Graaf Generator, Emerson Lake & Palmer, Jethro Tull, bla bla bla. These are gropus for progressive newbies. Okay, Dream Theater is the real crap for total newbies, but I'm talking about real league now.
> 
> The real thing are bands from Centerbury Scene; Soft Machine, Gong (!), Henry Cow.
> 
> And, of course... Magma. *Mekanïk Destruktïw Kommandöh*
> 
> There is also krautrock (Faust, Can, Kraftwerk) and total freaks like Captain Beefheart or Zappa.
> 
> Focus, Gentle Giant, Camel, these are nice bands as well, but why would one listen to something like Camel's Snoow Goose if he can listen to classical program music?


Hamtaï Hamtaï


----------



## Simon Moon

Jay said:


> [video]


I love this band. 

Saw them play at the Baja Prog festival back in 2001, in Mexicali.

This Indonesian band's combination of prog, fusion, contemporary classical, and Gamelan, is fresh and unique.

The guitar player, Iwan Hasan, has monster chops. He is highly influenced by John McLaughlin. 

Here he is with his jazz ensemble.


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

*Magma – Kãrtëhl (2022; Seventh Records)*

Like the majority of their post-2000 releases of “new” studio material, *Magma* has taken music originally composed in the 1970s and reworked / arranged it for the modern group. In this case, two of the tracks, Hakëhn Deïs and Dëhndë, are from 1978 as evidenced by their demos being included with the release. It seems as if the remaining four tracks are more recent creations given that writing credits on three of them are given to current members.

Said group is now quite vocal-heavy, featuring veterans *Christian Vander* on drums and vocals, *Stella Vander* and *Hervé Aknin* on lead vocals, and *Isabelle Feuillebois* also on vocals. Joining them are long-time collaborator *Simon Goubert* on keyboards, *Thierry Eliez* also on keyboards, *Rudy Blas *on guitar, and *Jimmy Top* on bass (Jimmy is the son of former Magma bassist Yannick Top, continuing a trend of Vander working with the children of former bandmates as well as his own daughter). Rounding out the lineup is the trio of *Sylvie Fisichella*, *Laura Guarrato*, on *Caroline Indjein* on vocals.

Kãrtëhl, by MAGMA


----------



## SanAntone

*PoiL Ueda* – _PoiL Ueda_ (2023; Dur & Doux)

This is another weird and wonderful release from the world of PoiL. Said outfit is a French latter-day progressive rock band (guitar / keyboards / bass / drums) prone to complex composition with a heavy emphasis on group vocals. Here, they are joined by Japanese vocalist *Junko Ueda*, who is known for her medieval storytelling and playing the satsuma biwa (a lute-like instrument). The result is…unexpected. (review)

PoiL Ueda, by PoiL Ueda


----------



## SanAntone

*It Was A Good Dream* are a melodic instrumental post-rock quartet who specialise in sweet ambient spatial melodies as their track _Redrawing The Curve_ slowly builds in atmosphere to a fitting climax.


----------



## SanAntone

London-based art rocker *Anna B Savage* describes her new single thus: "i_n|FLUX_ exemplifies the ‘flux’ as I see it between two seemingly disparate parts of me; my music, my mind and my creativity.


----------



## SanAntone

French post-rock quartet *Bruit ≤* pull absolutely no punches with their new single _Parasite_, serving as a brutal criticism of streaming platform, Spotify. It's the band’s only Spotify release—with the rest of their back catalogue and future releases available on bandcamp and physical formats—the new single is a no-holds-barred Trojan Horse designed to be a parasite that purposefully directs listeners and new fans away from the platform.


----------



## starthrower

Allan Holdsworth - 12 Studio CD Bundle Holiday Blowout (NEW/SEALED) | eBay


This bundle of CD's contain many Allan Holdsworth titles that have been out of print for a number of years. ALLAN HOLDSWORTH. 12 CD STUDIO BUNDLE. Very Early. (Digitally Remastered from Original Tapes).



www.ebay.com





Posting this in case anyone is interested in obtaining these 12 CDs for a great price.


----------



## SanAntone

*WIZRD - Seasons*
(CD 2022, 43:56, Karisma Records)






The tracks:
1- Lessons (4:11)
2- Free Will (4:43)
3- Spitfire (5:00)
4- All Is As It Should Be (8:10)
5- Show Me What You Got (7:44)
6- Fire & Water (3:41)
7- Divine (6:04)
8- When You Call (4:24)

WIZRD is a four-piece Norwegian rock band. The line-up consists of Hallvard Gaardløs (Spidergawd, Draken and more) on bass and lead vocals, Karl Bjorå (Megalodon Collective and more) on guitar and vocals, Vegard Lien Bjerkan (Soft Ffog and more) on keyboards and vocals, Axel Skalstad (Krokofant, Soft Ffog and more) on drums. Seasons is their debut album, featuring eight tracks that create a sound of rock, indie, jazz, and prog.


----------



## SanAntone

*The Gerald Peter Project - Incremental Changes, Pt. 2*
(CD 2022, 54:47, GRIDMusic)






The tracks:
1- Prologue (7th Movement) (3:22)
2- Enigma (8th Movement) (6:40)
3- Flow (9th Movement) (4:29)
4- Transformation (10th Movement) (5:00)
5- Submerge (11th Movement) (6:19)
6- Gleam (12th Movement) (4:57)
7- Timeless (13th Movement) (4:46)
8- Pulse (14th Movement) (5:51)
9- Epilogue (15th Movement) (3:15)
10- Finale (16th Movement) (10:02)

Gerald Peter was born in Vienna, Austria in 1986, and is a keyboardist, composer, producer, and technology enthusiast. He has also previously released albums with his bands Circle Of Illusion, Inspirational Corner and his 'Gerald Peter Project', where he acted as keyboardist, composer and producer. He was also on tour with Cirque Du Soleil as show band musician.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Merl

SanAntone said:


> French post-rock quartet *Bruit ≤* pull absolutely no punches with their new single _Parasite_, serving as a brutal criticism of streaming platform, Spotify. It's the band’s only Spotify release—with the rest of their back catalogue and future releases available on bandcamp and physical formats—the new single is a no-holds-barred Trojan Horse designed to be a parasite that purposefully directs listeners and new fans away from the platform.


 Bruit are a terrific band in the studio and live.


----------

